# People concerned with bike weight need to look at their own weight!!



## procos (Jan 7, 2006)

It really strikes me as strange that SOOOO many people are so caught up in the weight of their bikes. Seriously I ride with so many people who are not even close to the optimum body fat %, including myself. Unless you are in the 10% body fat range as a male then the last thing you should to be asking about is the weight of your bike. Maybe you should look in the mirror and realize why you are slower than everybody else is because you are overweight. 

When discussing mountain bike builds of the same model most are within a 2-4 lb range. So if someone weighs 165 and has a body fat percent of 20% then that is 33 lbs. But someone who has a body fat percent of 10% that is 16.5 lbs. That is 16.5 lbs of fat someone could lose off their body. So maybe, just maybe people should lose weight from their own body instead of worrying how much their damn bike weighs.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

I think most people do it for the fun interest of it, not because it's gunna make them win a world cup, or even help up the next climb.

Some people buy a bike and run it stock standard till it falls apart, other people like to tinker and fiddle, if you can make it lighter, why not.

I've never worried too much about my bikes weight (cause im a lardo), but I'd rather it be light than heavy.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

so the OP decided that the asscrack of dawn on a Saturday morning was a great time to come into the passion forum on mtbr to do some fat shaming? you'll go far


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Lightweight bikes are a joy to ride no matter one's weight. Likewise, good-quality components are a joy even if all one ever does is ride around the neighborhood.


----------



## MrMentallo (Apr 10, 2013)

Harold said:


> so the OP decided that the asscrack of dawn on a Saturday morning was a great time to come into the passion forum on mtbr to do some fat shaming? you'll go far


Exactly. I'm not a weight weenie by any means, but if I'm presented with two parts of equal reliability and price with one being lighter, guess which one is going to be purchased? I'm in the body fat percentage that OP considers fat and OP can piss off. I'm still out there riding regularly and enjoying my lightweight bike. Why should he care what other people do with their money and bikes? Shut up and ride.


----------



## Danimal (Nov 18, 2004)

I wonder if the OP has ever ridden both a heavy bike (I'd say 35+lbs) and a light bike (getting close to 20lbs). Just adding two full water bottles to my bikes changes the way it feels, and I do like the feeling of a lighter bike. Granted my newest bike is steel and rules even though it's a bit heavier than an aluminum or carbon alternative.

And since the OP is mostly concerned with my BMI; I could stand to loose 15lbs but I love beer.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

I say don't feed this troll. The attention loss will do him good.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Must be an early winter somewhere for a Troll to be posting so early in the season.


----------



## procos (Jan 7, 2006)

Danimal said:


> I wonder if the OP has ever ridden both a heavy bike (I'd say 35+lbs) and a light bike (getting close to 20lbs). Just adding two full water bottles to my bikes changes the way it feels, and I do like the feeling of a lighter bike. Granted my newest bike is steel and rules even though it's a bit heavier than an aluminum or carbon alternative.
> 
> And since the OP is mostly concerned with my BMI; I could stand to loose 15lbs but I love beer.


I could to. I am by no means in the 10% BMI. Probably more like 15-20%. However I don't worry about what my bike weighs. And no I haven't ridden any bike in the 35 lb range. If people would have read my post they would realize I said "bike builds of the same model". Hey if you can afford a $10,000 bike and want the lightest I have no problem with it. Just find it amusing that so many people worry about the weight of their bikes and not their own weight. Sorry I hurt so many feelings.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

procos said:


> I could to. I am by no means in the 10% BMI. Probably more like 15-20%. However I don't worry about what my bike weighs. And no I haven't ridden any bike in the 35 lb range. If people would have read my post they would realize I said "bike builds of the same model". Hey if you can afford a $10,000 bike and want the lightest I have no problem with it. Just find it amusing that so many people worry about the weight of their bikes and not their own weight. Sorry I hurt so many feelings.


Lol!!

Calling people fat & then apologizing that feelings were hurt!?

Grow up!! 

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## procos (Jan 7, 2006)

targnik said:


> Lol!!
> 
> Calling people fat & then apologizing that feelings were hurt!?
> 
> ...


Please show me were I directly called any one person fat? Damn people are so sensitive in the biking community. Lol


----------



## MASC1104 (Feb 2, 2015)

MrMentallo said:


> Why should he care what other people do with their money and bikes? Shut up and ride.


exactly! the above quote would apply to a large number of comments on here...lol

i have two "obsolete" bikes without "modern geometry", wheels that are wrong size, no dropper posts, one a 9 speed and one an 8 speed, bars that arent wide enough, stems that are too long, one with rapidfire shifters and v-brakes, etc but I still try to have them as light as possible and still enjoy riding them.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

tiretracks said:


> Must be an early winter somewhere for a Troll to be posting so early in the season.


I'd rep you but Tapatalk says, "Nah, we ain't 'bout that life."

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Less rotating weight good. Plus 5lbs of bike weight is soon much easier.


----------



## procos (Jan 7, 2006)

Man if this forum would allow me to delete this post I would. I had no idea it would bum so many people out.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

procos said:


> Man if this forum would allow me to delete this post I would. I had no idea it would bum so many people out.


Maybe you'll get them motivated to stop stuffing their faces with donuts.

*I kid! I kid!* I love donuts and beer too. Jackassery aside I agree shaving every bit of weight off a bike is a pretty pointless en-devour regardless of how much the rider weighs. With that being said like someone else mentioned earlier. If I had the choice between two parts; I'm going to buy the lighter one unless strength is compromised.

Copy and pasting this from an old online article. 
"Assistant professor for the department of exercise and sport science at the University of Utah James C. Martin, Ph.D., conducted a study on the relationship between bicycle weight and overall speed. A 160-pound cyclist pushing out 250 watts of power was placed on a 7-percent grade over 5 kilometers. This standard of measurement allowed him to track the impact of extra bicycle weight. Increasing the weight of the bicycle by 5 pounds from the UCI standard added a mere five seconds to the rider's 19:21 climb, *indicating that the main factor for speed lies with the rider, wind resistance and the contact patch*. The 1963 Tour de France peloton, equipped with steel bicycles, had an average speed of 37.092 kilometers per hour, less than 3 kilometers per hour slower than the average speeds of the last few years."

What Is the Weight of a Lightweight 10-Speed Bike? | Chron.com


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

procos said:


> It really strikes me as strange that SOOOO many people are so caught up in the weight of their bikes. Seriously I ride with so many people who are not even close to the optimum body fat %, including myself. Unless you are in the 10% body fat range as a male then the last thing you should to be asking about is the weight of your bike. Maybe you should look in the mirror and realize why you are slower than everybody else is because you are overweight.
> 
> When discussing mountain bike builds of the same model most are within a 2-4 lb range. So if someone weighs 165 and has a body fat percent of 20% then that is 33 lbs. But someone who has a body fat percent of 10% that is 16.5 lbs. That is 16.5 lbs of fat someone could lose off their body. So maybe, just maybe people should lose weight from their own body instead of worrying how much their damn bike weighs.


I disagree. I went from a steel kids bike(was actually incredible for cornering stopping etc)to a 35 lb Walmart bike. I tried out a $2500 Camber Comp, I pulled myself up onto the handlebars to climb a small hill behind the bike shop, I completely spun out the pedals and almost fell off. I ended up getting a Trek xcaliber($850), it is way better of a ride, the weight of the bike makes a HUGE difference. Sorry if you think I am a troll or a poser(been accused of that, not sure what that is)for not agreeing with you. LOL



procos said:


> Man if this forum would allow me to delete this post I would. I had no idea it would bum so many people out.


HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

misterbill said:


> I disagree. I went from a steel kids bike(was actually incredible for cornering stopping etc)to a 35 lb Walmart bike. I tried out a $2500 Camber Comp, I pulled myself up onto the handlebars to climb a small hill behind the bike shop, I completely spun out the pedals and almost fell off. I ended up getting a Trek xcaliber($850), it is way better of a ride, the weight of the bike makes a HUGE difference. Sorry if you think I am a troll or a poser(been accused of that, not sure what that is)for not agreeing with you. LOL
> 
> HAHAHAHA!


I just posted the results of a study regarding bike weight vs performance on a road bike. 5 full pounds on the frame was only worth 1 second per kilometer. The tires, rims and riding position make a much bigger difference than frame weight.

After replacing the original tires on my road bike I picked up 1 full MPH on my average speeds with nothing else changing. Thats worth 15 seconds per mile simply by changing to a better set of slick tires of the exact same size (23c) and pressure. They still aren't close to the fastest tires I can buy either. Meanwhile 5lbs of weight is only worth 1.2 seconds per mile. Would you rather spend $1,000 to save 1.2 seconds or $100 for 15 seconds?

Just for some more fun. My nice carbon road bike is 18lbs with those nice 23c tires but I also have a 31lbs 1980's Schwinn that was cheap even for its time with super cheap 1 1/4" tires. I'm only 2 minutes slower around the same 10 mile route with the old Schwinn and it has A LOT more against it than being 12lbs heavier.


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

I do agree somewhat yes shaving weight is good but there's def a point where it dont matter anymore. I took my 28 lb 16 year old aluminum hardtail to my first ever cross country race while is didn't excel or even come close to winning I did better than some even with them using more modern bike including carbon framed bikes that prob weigh up to 10 lbs less. That being said I wasn't it anywhere near good shape yet still not but I weighed in at 200 lbs had a 25 ounce full water bottle filled with gatorade on my bike a 2 liter camel back loaded with tools, food and tubes. Id say if you can shave several pounds do it but if its only onces or maybe a pound it probably isn't worth your time or money. Next year I may be on a slightly heavier bike as per im looking into going to a full suspension setup possibly upping from my 26 in to a 27.5 or 29 if I can Id love to be running a + bike ill def be in better shape by then.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Did someone say "beer"?


----------



## CChambers (Oct 19, 2015)

Speaking of beer









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## procos (Jan 7, 2006)

CChambers said:


> Speaking of beer
> 
> View attachment 1097291
> 
> ...


Love it.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

^^^
Heck yeah, that's better than driving a Prius!


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

Man, its a friggin hobby. I love shiny new stuff on my bikes, and no, I don't think it makes me any faster. Its just fun! Who cares if people can stand to lose some weight or not, buying new stuff is a big part of being really into cycling.


----------



## AMac4108 (Oct 8, 2008)

This post has stirred up exactly 0 regret about my two donut breakfast.


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

I didn't see anything in the original post that bares even a hint of trolling. Threadstarter has an extremely valid point and I have had exactly the same observations in my years of mountain biking.

On the one hand, I don't care what people spend their money on. If they feel that dropping $2k on a wheelset is going to make them enjoy their ride a lot more --- it's their money. If spending $250 on a carbon seat is going to be the difference between a smile ear-to-ear or just an "okay" ride, who am I to question the validity of their purchase?

On the other hand, I have lost almost 35 pounds in the last two years. I could probably lose ten more pounds if I got REALLY serious about my diet but I'm pretty happy the way I am. Anyway, I do ride a pretty heavy bike (~36 pounds). When I compare myself now to myself 35 pounds ago -- I have, in a sense, shaved an ENTIRE BIKE'S weight. You'd better believe I got faster. And it didn't cost me a dime.

I think that people making decisions based on a couple pounds from one bike to another are being a little silly. Buy the bike that feels the best. The weight of the bike makes very little difference unless you're in the 98th percentile for fitness, BMI, and skill.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

cookieMonster said:


> I didn't see anything in the original post that bares even a hint of trolling. Threadstarter has an extremely valid point and I have had exactly the same observations in my years of mountain biking.


You didn't see it before the edits I take it?


----------



## CanonBob (Jul 16, 2016)

At 55 years old and about 15 lbs overweight, I could care less what anyone else thinks about my "body to bike weight index" - LOL. I'm currently working on a new trail/XC build that will come in at around 21 lbs when done. Why? Because I want to. And that, my friends, is the only reason that matters.


----------



## procos (Jan 7, 2006)

noapathy said:


> You didn't see it before the edits I take it?


What did I edit?


----------



## procos (Jan 7, 2006)

CanonBob said:


> At 55 years old and about 15 lbs overweight, I could care less what anyone else thinks about my "body to bike weight index" - LOL. I'm currently working on a new trail/XC build that will come in at around 21 lbs when done. Why? Because I want to. And that, my friends, is the only reason that matters.


I think a lot of people completely read my post wrong. I don't care what people spend on bikes. I own 4 bikes and the total cost I have into all my bikes is around $16,000. So I definitely spend a lot of money on bikes and hope other people do as well. My point is that Losing 2-3 lbs off a bike seems silly when people can lose 5-10 lbs off their bodies pretty easily with a little self discipline and energy.


----------



## CanonBob (Jul 16, 2016)

procos said:


> I think a lot of people completely read my post wrong. I don't care what people spend on bikes. I own 4 bikes and the total cost I have into all my bikes is around $16,000. So I definitely spend a lot of money on bikes and hope other people do as well. My point is that Losing 2-3 lbs off a bike seems silly when people can lose 5-10 lbs off their bodies pretty easily with a little self discipline and energy.


It's not silly at all. If they're making a commitment to doing what it takes to build a lightweight bike (and we know that can be a SERIOUS financial commitment), doesn't it stand to reason that they'll probably want to ride it more? Seems logical to me that they'll be more inclined to ride a 5-8k 20lb bike than they will a 35 lb. Walmart special. I say we should encourage them in their interest, and let the bike help take care of the extra weight they need to lose. I used to be over a hundred pounds overweight (years ago), and my biking was a big part of getting rid of it and keeping it off. Whatever it takes to get people in the saddle is a good thing...not criticizing them for their "hobby" interest because they need to lose a few pounds. Just my opinion for what it's worth.


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

Many get excited about what the pros are riding. If there is only minor improvement to one's speed with a lighter bike, why then are manufacturers pushing for lighter and lighter components/frames/bikes? Is it just marketing?

I don't care who you are, there's always something cool about a lightweight part. Same with a bike. Personally, my ideal is something reliable, but if I can get all the reliability and performance, and gnar-ability, in a 10 lb bike, that'd be awesome, no matter how many beers and donuts I eat for breakfast every morning.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

procos said:


> I own 4 bikes and the total cost I have into all my bikes is around $16,000. So I definitely spend a lot of money on bikes and hope other people do as well.


So YOU deserve nice bikes, but nobody with >10% body fat does. 



procos said:


> My point is that Losing 2-3 lbs off a bike seems silly when people can lose 5-10 lbs off their bodies pretty easily with a little self discipline and energy.


l seem to hit the point of diminishing returns well above 10% bodyfat. From 177 to 160, I got faster all right. Below that it isn't helping. It isn't the remaining belly fat that goes now when I lose weight, it's my leg muscles.


----------



## xblitzkriegx (Jul 29, 2016)

regardless of body weight, a lighter bike will be easier to maneuver and take less effort to move around. its not quite as important in mtb as it is in road bikes, but its there. 

all else equal, you will be faster on a lighter bike. also, money is a bit easier to spend than losing weight for the vast majority of people.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

andytiedye said:


> So YOU deserve nice bikes, but nobody with >10% body fat does.


Ha! Too funny. There does appear to be a contradiction there.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

procos said:


> What did I edit?


Heh, nice try. The original text. Do I remember it verbatim? Nah, nor do I care to...but I can see that little text in italics that wasn't there the first time 'round...









I'm sure we've all written things that when read aren't what we intended, but why try to deny it? If I'd posted something that came out all wrong, you can bet I'd fix it ASAP to limit the damage and move on.

Honestly, minus the (unintentional) offensive bits, I agree with the sentiment that it's better to lose weight from one's person and/or train harder/eat better than to try to compensate with lighter equipment. Do I follow that? Definitely at least once a month, probably.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

CanonBob said:


> If they're making a commitment to doing what it takes to build a lightweight bike (and we know that can be a SERIOUS financial commitment), doesn't it stand to reason that they'll probably want to ride it more?


This


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Well, losing body weight often involves a lifestyle change--IMO, it doesn't really have anything to do with recreational cycling. (setting aside racers and fitness enthusiasts on the body weight side, and committed weight weenies on the bike side) 

Folks that have the disposable income to buy and enjoy nice bikes and high-end parts are usually going to end up with a lighter bike by default, because higher end bikes and parts are generally lighter. I don't really see much of a connection between the two myself. I can afford a nice bike and I can afford good beer and food. I enjoy them all, and the end result is my bikes are fairly (not crazy) light, and I'm 10-15 pounds heavier than I could be if I, you know, ate miserable food and quit beer. No thanks!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

garcia said:


> buying new stuff is a big part of being really into cycling.


Nah, it's actually just a big part of being really into SHOPPING.
2 completely different things.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

The 5 lb lighter bike will always be lighter, doesn't depend on last weeks eating. Try touring with an 82 lb loaded bike. Bike weight does make a difference. I'm currently at my lowest weight since Pres. Regans' first term. I don't feel any faster. Must be my massive quads getting too much wind resistance. Whatev. Personal weight aside, wouldn't everyone rather ride a 28 lb bikes vs a 35 lb bike? Component and parts being similar.


----------



## Velokid1 (May 3, 2005)

slapheadmofo said:


> Nah, it's actually just a big part of being really into SHOPPING.
> 2 completely different things.


Bingo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

xblitzkriegx said:


> regardless of body weight, a lighter bike will be easier to maneuver and take less effort to move around. its not quite as important in mtb as it is in road bikes, but its there.
> 
> all else equal, you will be faster on a lighter bike. also, money is a bit easier to spend than losing weight for the vast majority of people.


Yes.


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm not a weight weenie so you should'nt be either
I ride a 29er so you should too
I ride a 26 and hate 29er's so you should too
27.5 is da bomb and everything else is stupid
Aluminum is great and carbon sucks
Carbon is great and aluminum sucks

For some reason what you ride bothers me enough I want to vent on the internet.





Hey. go ride your bike. It's fun out there.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

xblitzkriegx said:


> regardless of body weight, a lighter bike will be easier to maneuver and take less effort to move around. its not quite as important in mtb as it is in road bikes, but its there.
> 
> all else equal, you will be faster on a lighter bike. also, money is a bit easier to spend than losing weight for the vast majority of people.


x2.

Many would rather spend the money than take the time to lose the weight off themselves. Perhaps the other good point is that by spending the money for lighter more blingy parts the bike becomes more personal and enticing to ride with the potential added benefit of being lighter with the end result that the rides get longer until they go faster too.

Me... definitely into beer and donuts, sometimes together while riding no hands. Is there such a thing as a donut holder with a handlebar mount? Maybe I'll move the grips in a little and slide the donut onto the end of the hbar, or bring back those bar ends. Bike weight isn't much of a factor for me when looking at bikes, but I'm a bit of a retro steel is real kinda biker.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

procos said:


> many people who are not even close to the optimum body fat %, including myself.





andytiedye said:


> So YOU deserve nice bikes, but nobody with >10% body fat does.





procos said:


> I think a lot of people completely read my post wrong.


Ya think?


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

cookieMonster said:


> I didn't see anything in the original post that bares even a hint of trolling. Threadstarter has an extremely valid point and I have had exactly the same observations in my years of mountain biking.


The truth hurts. Some people need their safe space.


----------



## WVJon75 (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm a pretty strong guy at 6'2" 215. I've always lifted weights as well as biked and I can still really appreciate the portability of a lighter bike. A 35lbs bike vs a 25lbs is a very noticeable burden to load on a car or carry around downed trees on the trail, hang on a hook in the garage etc. So for that reason alone I like lighter bikes.


----------



## rogsim (May 4, 2012)

Well, you've certainly opened up my eyes with this revelation. No more living in darkness!


----------



## LittleBitey (Nov 10, 2012)

dbhammercycle said:


> x2.
> 
> Is there such a thing as a donut holder with a handlebar mount?


Next time you get a new fork just don't cut the steerer tube. It's an excellent donut holder.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Does no one remember bar ends? Geez...


----------



## CanonBob (Jul 16, 2016)

Hey, there's a business opportunity here! Handlebar mounted titanium reinforced carbon fiber, spring loaded donut dispenser with a spill proof beer cup holder on the deluxe model. Shark Tank....HERE I COME! I can see the infomercials now!


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

CanonBob said:


> Hey, there's a business opportunity here! Handlebar mounted titanium reinforced carbon fiber, spring loaded donut dispenser with a spill proof beer cup holder on the deluxe model. Shark Tank....HERE I COME! I can see the infomercials now!


What I'd like is a binnacle beer can holder that I can mount on my bars. Or a beer dispenser of some sort.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I definitely need to lose some weight. However, every time I come to work, I find myself eating junk food, including potato chips and soda, to offset my work-related depression. Its a vicious cycle.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

slapheadmofo said:


> Does no one remember bar ends? Geez...


Still have 'em on my Anthem. They're just made of carbon now - to make up for last week's donut run.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey, look at that - me and Curveball have the same join month, the same reputation and the same number of posts exactly (until I posted this one).


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

I kind of see the points in all these arguments. There was a similar thread a couple weeks ago where the question of lightening a 29er was the focus. I agree that a lighter bike does handle better, stop quicker and react quicker. I also agree that losing a few pounds from MY frame has made me a better rider. I disagree that losing weight from the bike is easier than losing body weight. It can cost plenty to lose just a few grams from bike components, and again that's grams, but losing a pound or two of body weight isn't really that hard. Just a little more discipline is involved. And I'm definitely not a weight weenie. My bike is around 30 pounds, I say around 30 because I don't weigh it, and I'm a clyde at 6'-2" 220. But I'm a better rider at 220 than I was at 225 and there's no way I can get 5 pounds out of the bike as cheaply and easily as 5 pounds off my big as*. Just saying. And yes, I drink plenty of beer, eat plenty of cheeseburgers and pizza. I'm not a serious enough rider to cut that out, nor serious enough to spend $$$$ to lose grams from the bike.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Funny people say it is cheaper to lose weight off themselves than it is off a bike. It cost me likely over $3k to lose 20lbs and it costs me to keep it off. So if I want to spend that money on lighter parts to keep the weight off it is my right to do so. 

Btw I ride a 31lb bike which makes me work harder and helps keep the weight off. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kle5701 (Jun 3, 2016)

I don't get the stigma over trying to save weight on bike. i'm probably in that 0-10% body fat range and every little weight saving on my bike helps on the technical climbs.


----------



## procos (Jan 7, 2006)

andytiedye said:


> So YOU deserve nice bikes, but nobody with >10% body fat does.


No if you read my post I clearly said "and I hope other people do as well". I myself do not fall into the less than 10% body fat category and never will. Everybody has jumped to conclusion like I am some skinny guy who has a superiority complex. I don't. I have light bikes. My Ibis Ripley weighs somewhere in the 26 lb range I would guess and my Tranny 29er probably 24 lbs. I don't think it is stupid to own or want light bikes. My whole point is some people go way overboard trying to save pounds off their already light bikes without worrying about losing weight off their own body. I should lose 15 pounds myself. I just don't get all caught up in the weight of my bike. Whatever no matter I say I am going to be the dick and that is fine. It is an internet forum and I will most likely never met any of you in person so what you think of me is irrelevant to my life.


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

I lost 40 pounds 4 years ago and actually saved money doing it by cutting out colas and other sugary drinks and walking more at my job instead of using a golf cart. I also started riding more and that has kept the weight off. I've gained about 5 pounds of muscle but still wear size 34 pants. I don't begrudge anyone who spends money to lose weight or anyone that spends large sums to lose weight off their bike. I'm just saying that for me personally, losing weight has been easier and cheaper than lightening the bike. I would have to spend more money than I care to on my bikes to lose significant weight off them so it makes more fiscal sense for me to keep my body weight in check. No stigma here, just my opinion on what works for me. I'm all for getting the bike as light as one can but there has to be a cost/benefit ratio involved for me. I don't have as much disposable income to spread on all my hobbies as some people do so I have to make my mods meaningful. My bike works just fine for me as-is and I doubt me spending money to drop a few grams is going to give me a measurable performance boost. Other than a bling factor I suppose. Again, just my opinion and my opinion doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## procos (Jan 7, 2006)

orvil said:


> I lost 40 pounds 4 years ago and actually saved money doing it by cutting out colas and other sugary drinks and walking more at my job instead of using a golf cart. I also started riding more and that has kept the weight off. I've gained about 5 pounds of muscle but still wear size 34 pants. I don't begrudge anyone who spends money to lose weight or anyone that spends large sums to lose weight off their bike. I'm just saying that for me personally, losing weight has been easier and cheaper than lightening the bike. I would have to spend more money than I care to on my bikes to lose significant weight off them so it makes more fiscal sense for me to keep my body weight in check. No stigma here, just my opinion on what works for me. I'm all for getting the bike as light as one can but there has to be a cost/benefit ratio involved for me. I don't have as much disposable income to spread on all my hobbies as some people do so I have to make my mods meaningful. My bike works just fine for me as-is and I doubt me spending money to drop a few grams is going to give me a measurable performance boost. Other than a bling factor I suppose. Again, just my opinion and my opinion doesn't work for everyone.


Great job losing that much weight. Funny thing about 8 years ago I didn't change my diet one bit with the exception of instead of drinking soda I switched to water. I lost 16 pounds in 6 weeks. I went from 165 to 149 in 6 weeks. Then I stupidly went back to soda and gained it all back. So stupid. I honestly think soda is more addicting to any drug including nicotine. And trust me I have tried them all with the exception of anything that meant putting a needle in my arm. Soda is the hardest thing to quit for me. I have tried it a few times since that one 6 week period and last about 3 days. Now that I think about it I am going to start tomorrow and stick to it.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

procos said:


> Great job losing that much weight. Funny thing about 8 years ago I didn't change my diet one bit with the exception of instead of drinking soda I switched to water. I lost 16 pounds in 6 weeks. I went from 165 to 149 in 6 weeks. Then I stupidly went back to soda and gained it all back. So stupid. I honestly think soda is more addicting to any drug including nicotine. And trust me I have tried them all with the exception of anything that meant putting a needle in my arm. Soda is the hardest thing to quit for me. I have tried it a few times since that one 6 week period and last about 3 days. Now that I think about it I am going to start tomorrow and stick to it.


I don't think I want to lose any weight at 6'1 170, but have drop 15 pounds in 2 days with the flu. I will settle for losing bike weight. Guess that's why I bought a 25 pound Hardtail for the days I'll not on my 33 pound full suspension


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I just want to say that I rode my 22.7lb FS bike this evening and it was freaking awesome!


----------



## MrkT (Jan 12, 2016)

I was going to replace all the bolts on my bike with titanium, but now I'm thinking maybe I just need to take a big toilet-clogging dump.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

LittleBitey said:


> Next time you get a new fork just don't cut the steerer tube. It's an excellent donut holder.





slapheadmofo said:


> Does no one remember bar ends? Geez...


Man have you been living under a rock. We now have TOGS to hold our donuts.

https://togs.com


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

A GoPro that doubles as a beer dispenser ^^ 

Now that's the 5h1+!!

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

After some thought and re-reading several posts it's clear that lighter, lower body-fat riders will find it easier to lighten the bike and us bigger, higher body-fat riders will find it easier to lose weight from the load. I can take a big dump in the morning and lose a pound. Like I said earlier, I'm a Clyde and it's easy for me to eat better and ride harder for a couple days and lose weight. I guess one's point of view depends on how bigga a boy one is when deciding which is easier. As a Clyde I'll always vote for body weight loss over spending money to lighten the bike. That fits for me.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

I love lightening my bike. I am about 30lbs overweight and crush some of the guys I ride with that are in great shape. My body weight isn't slowing e down but if I switch bikes to my heavier bike it definitely makes me slower. I do want to lose weight but not gain speed. I also don't fly as high on jumps when I downhill 

I do get the original post. I doubt it was meant to be offensive and loosing body weight will for sure make you more nimble as well as cost next to nothing.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Man have you been living under a rock. We now have TOGS to hold our donuts.
> 
> https://togs.com


Sure, that's find if you only want to carry one skinny little donut and stay away from the gnar. I've got a set of onZas that'll fit a full dozen!


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Not again?*

When the heck are people going to stop posting the same old crap about rider weight vs. bike weight? There hasn't been anything new on this subject in a few decades.

We get it. Lose weight, don't buy a light bike.

End of rant..........


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

Yea, and when are people going to stop posting a repeat of the same old thing while complaining about the same old thing?

For some the joy of buying or building a bad ass light bike make them ride it more (already said). For some the status of showing off a light bike they bought or made makes them want to be seen, hopefully while riding it (mostly said). 

For me, some things are not worth the sacrifice. I don't like junk that breaks. If the lighter thing is less durable and the life cycle is such that I can tell during normal use and lifetime, I want the heavier more durable stuff. (not said, my opinion). 

In addition, I have had a hell of a fun riding season on a 29+, with my son with me on his 27+. I rode a fat bike on 4.6 inch times for several seasons before that. There is nothing "weight weenie" about all that wheel and tire and the wide parts to support it. Maybe I would have ridden just as much if I bought the latest light weight farkles instead of overweight fat tired bikes, but I doubt it. For the vast majority of MTB bike owners it is about recreation, not necessity. What ever the hell gets us off the couch and outside exercising is likely better for all of us. For me its not lightweight stuff, but for some I'm sure it is.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

adaycj said:


> For some the status of showing off a light bike they bought or made makes them want to be seen, hopefully while riding it (mostly sad).
> .


fify


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

In the end, when all is said and done, lighter is better.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

slapheadmofo said:


> Does no one remember bar ends? Geez...


Post#44... mentioned


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Funny people say it is cheaper to lose weight off themselves than it is off a bike. It cost me likely over $3k to lose 20lbs and it costs me to keep it off. So if I want to spend that money on lighter parts to keep the weight off it is my right to do so.
> 
> Btw I ride a 31lb bike which makes me work harder and helps keep the weight off.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The last time I checked walking, running, calisthenics are free...

I have a gym membership to the Y as part of a family deal, I use it to go pick up my son from the playroom when mom has yoga class.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Funny people say it is cheaper to lose weight off themselves than it is off a bike. It cost me likely over $3k to lose 20lbs and it costs me to keep it off. So if I want to spend that money on lighter parts to keep the weight off it is my right to do so.
> 
> Btw I ride a 31lb bike which makes me work harder and helps keep the weight off.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I didn't see this before.
You didn't have to spend $3000 to lose weight, you chose to.
Eat less and ride more=free. You already had the bike so don't include that. If you chose to use a system like WeightWatchers or something this was a choice and you could have done it for free, actually less than free as you are eating less.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

1. to the OP: we live in Butthurt, Hypersensitive America. You just have to learn to deal with it and go on. No matter what you post/think, someone is always going to be offended and have to voice their opinion to make themselves feel good...just like I am doing right now. I found nothing in your OP offensive. The issue here is that most people in our society aren't allowed or encouraged to GROW UP, SHUT UP and deal with stuff....but I digress into another topic

2. I must be in the smallest minority in that I could care less what I weigh, let alone my bike. I haven't been on a scale in 20+ years. I would guess I am around 190 since my body hasn't really changed since the last time I was on a scale back in the 90's. I would be considered just a bit overweight by my looks, and I am assuming my BMI would put me in the obese category. I have a small gut that is due to one too many White Castles, Oreo Double Stuffs, and Texas toast....

I also buy bikes to be tanks. I want to be able to roll THROUGH and over stuff, and want the bike to last forever. I never race, I never track my time etc. I see an opening in the trees and I go into it. That is it. 

The key is that you ride to full fill YOUR OWN parameters...not someone else's. I have NO ISSUE with people who like to build a weightless bike. I totally get the drive to find a certain standard. Same with people who find the thrill of shaving a second off of their time...once again, I get the urge to pursue the new threshold. I hope that I don't judge those people and respect what drives them to get on the bike. 

the key is to not get caught up in riding for the wrong reason. The gear/weight/time/etc. snobs at the trailhead will always be there...but they are a distant memory once I am out there: rolling through the woods, flying over the bars, hopping a rockpile, sloshing into a muddy puddle...

as many have said....just get on and ride!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

procos said:


> Funny thing about 8 years ago I didn't change my diet one bit with the exception of instead of drinking soda I switched to water. I lost 16 pounds in 6 weeks. I went from 165 to 149 in 6 weeks. Then I stupidly went back to soda and gained it all back. So stupid. I honestly think soda is more addicting to any drug including nicotine. And trust me I have tried them all with the exception of anything that meant putting a needle in my arm. Soda is the hardest thing to quit for me. I have tried it a few times since that one 6 week period and last about 3 days. Now that I think about it I am going to start tomorrow and stick to it.


This is what I keep telling myself. As long as I drink soda, I will be fat. Every morning, I have an urge to get some soda on my way to work. I need to switch to water. Drinking soda is just like pumping sugar into your blood stream constantly, right?


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

dbhammercycle said:


> Post#44... mentioned


Ah...good eye!


----------



## Gravityaholic (Aug 15, 2014)

procos said:


> I have tried it a few times since that one 6 week period and last about 3 days. Now that I think about it I am going to start tomorrow and stick to it.


Have you tried replacing it with carbonated water ? Like Perrier per example ? It worked for me, the fizz is still there but not the sugar !


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

BCTJ said:


> Hey, look at that - me and Curveball have the same join month, the same reputation and the same number of posts exactly (until I posted this one).


My mind is blown!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

MrkT said:


> I was going to replace all the bolts on my bike with titanium, but now I'm thinking maybe I just need to take a big toilet-clogging dump.


Titanium doesn't save much weight due to the density of it in bolt applications (can't use less material because it still has to fit a certain size hole and have ample threads). Aluminum baby! Dangerous as hell in high torque situations too!


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

BCTJ said:


> This is what I keep telling myself. As long as I drink soda, I will be fat. Every morning, I have an urge to get some soda on my way to work. I need to switch to water. Drinking soda is just like pumping sugar into your blood stream constantly, right?


 Stock the fridge with seltzer and not soda?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm amazed that as a teenager I averaged about 1L of soda per day. Some days I drank the entire 2L bottle. Now I have _maybe_ one 12oz. soda per year, maybe. That stuff is poison. At age 49 I currently weigh what I did as a 9th grader.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

leeboh said:


> Stock the fridge with seltzer and not soda?


Yeah, that might be an option. Today, I'm just trying to drink all water - thanks to this thread.

You know another thing I wonder about is the onset of Type II diabetes. However, if that is caused by soda, it may be too late to reverse the damage done since I have been a heavy soda drinker for nearly 30 years!!! I really don't want to have to stick my finger every day to check my insulin levels.

I wonder if biking and losing weight can reverse the effects of Type II diabetes. I'm relying on biking as my magic bullet for so many medical issues - cancer, heart attack, depression. :thumbsup:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

BCTJ said:


> Yeah, that might be an option. Today, I'm just trying to drink all water - thanks to this thread.
> 
> You know another thing I wonder about is the onset of Type II diabetes. However, if that is caused by soda, it may be too late to reverse the damage done since I have been a heavy soda drinker for nearly 30 years!!! I really don't want to have to stick my finger every day to check my insulin levels.
> 
> I wonder if biking and losing weight can reverse the effects of Type II diabetes. I'm relying on biking as my magic bullet for so many medical issues - cancer, heart attack, depression. :thumbsup:


If you continue with the soda, you'll probably be diagnosed as pre-diabetic at some point; not sure if you can reverse the damage but you can sure slow it down so you don't cross that line or cross it later in life. Exercise and losing weight are also part of this. I quit the sodas several years ago, I have one occasionally but don't really miss them. Coffee, water and beer for me.


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

procos said:


> It really strikes me as strange that SOOOO many people are so caught up in the weight of their bikes. Seriously I ride with so many people who are not even close to the optimum body fat %, including myself. Unless you are in the 10% body fat range as a male then the last thing you should to be asking about is the weight of your bike. Maybe you should look in the mirror and realize why you are slower than everybody else is because you are overweight.
> 
> When discussing mountain bike builds of the same model most are within a 2-4 lb range. So if someone weighs 165 and has a body fat percent of 20% then that is 33 lbs. But someone who has a body fat percent of 10% that is 16.5 lbs. That is 16.5 lbs of fat someone could lose off their body. So maybe, just maybe people should lose weight from their own body instead of worrying how much their damn bike weighs.


amen brotha !!.... so true


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

Harold said:


> so the OP decided that the asscrack of dawn on a Saturday morning was a great time to come into the passion forum on mtbr to do some fat shaming? you'll go far


fat shaming or not, its a great point


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

I actually have the money to build a bike that is very lightweight... but the lighter the bike the less comfortable it is, and I am a strong believer that comfort=speed... if you are racing or concerned about strava, a bike that is both reasonably light and also comfortable will be your fastest bike... 

of course fitness and strength to weight ratio are SO much more important than bike weight... .

yeah I know its a broken record


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

RajunCajun44 said:


> fat shaming or not, its a great point


Who gives a ****? Fat shaming is never okay.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

procos said:


> It really strikes me as strange that SOOOO many people are so caught up in the weight of their bikes. Seriously I ride with so many people who are not even close to the optimum body fat %, including myself. Unless you are in the 10% body fat range as a male then the last thing you should to be asking about is the weight of your bike. Maybe you should look in the mirror and realize why you are slower than everybody else is because you are overweight.
> 
> When discussing mountain bike builds of the same model most are within a 2-4 lb range. So if someone weighs 165 and has a body fat percent of 20% then that is 33 lbs. But someone who has a body fat percent of 10% that is 16.5 lbs. That is 16.5 lbs of fat someone could lose off their body. So maybe, just maybe people should lose weight from their own body instead of worrying how much their damn bike weighs.


No. People who are caught up with their bike weight are caught up with their bike weight.

Anything beyond that is really none of your business.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Nat said:


> I'm amazed that as a teenager I averaged about 1L of soda per day. Some days I drank the entire 2L bottle.* Now I have maybe one 12oz. soda per year, maybe*. That stuff is poison. At age 49 I currently weigh what I did as a 9th grader.


Same here, but man, you should see how much is shipped out to rural (native) villages in Alaska every DAY. It's mind blowing. They start their kids on soda before they are done with milk, and I'm not exaggerating.


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

And what is the obesity rates in those areas? I live in rural North Alabama which is what, the 2nd most obese state? I have no explanation why people in poverty have the worst eating habits. High transfat foods and sugary drinks aren't cheap. Veggies and water are. At least they are here, but the population living in poverty are the most obese. But none of this has anything to do with the OP's thread lol. Those people aren't mountain biking and aren't concerned with body weight or bike weight. But I get your point, sugary drinks are a large cause of obesity. And cutting out sugary drinks is s proven method of weight loss. At least for us lard ass*s. Who aren't concerned with bike weight. Ad nauseum.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Jayem said:


> Same here, but man, you should see how much is shipped out to rural (native) villages in Alaska every DAY. It's mind blowing. They start their kids on soda before they are done with milk, and I'm not exaggerating.


Being a parent, I can't believe how many parents around me with younger kids are giving them soda. Mine are 3 and 5, I have never given them soda, Gatorade once and a while and a few sips of ice tea once and a while


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

I hope you continue to keep sugary colas and sodas from them. Sugary drinks are horrible. I'm from the Deep South and, yes, I drink lots of sweet tea but I determine how much sugar I put in my tea. But again, we are off subject lol. Although we may have raised awareness to a new subject. I'm going to finish with this: I make a "Bike Ade" that I got from a leading cycling magazine a long time ago. Mix 2 packets Kool Aid with only 1 cup sugar, which is half the amount, and a pinch of salt. This is what I drink on my rides. As you sweat the drink actually tastes sweeter with only half the sugar, and the pinch of salt will replace what you sweat out. Less sugar and carbs than most sports drinks. But a full water bottle or hydration pack will add weight lol. Ride on!


----------



## procos (Jan 7, 2006)

Rev Bubba said:


> When the heck are people going to stop posting the same old crap about rider weight vs. bike weight? There hasn't been anything new on this subject in a few decades.
> 
> We get it. Lose weight, don't buy a light bike.
> 
> End of rant..........


Ok God of the internet. Thanks for telling me what I can and can't post on an open forum. If you don't like the post why come into it and comment. It isn't like you didn't know what it was going to say after reading the title.


----------



## procos (Jan 7, 2006)

Gravityaholic said:


> Have you tried replacing it with carbonated water ? Like Perrier per example ? It worked for me, the fizz is still there but not the sugar !


Thanks for the advice. I am going to try that.


----------



## procos (Jan 7, 2006)

Harold said:


> Who gives a ****? Fat shaming is never okay.


Boo Hoo. Sorry I offended your delicate sensibilities.


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

Harold said:


> Who gives a ****? Fat shaming is never okay.


And why not? Making fun of roadies, making fun of pretty much everything what you don't like is fine, but no we should never make fun of fat people? Well bad luck, it is just as fine to make fun of fat people, as it's fine to make fun of roadies, or those of us who use Strava 
F***it I'm never politically correct and I never will be, no matter what. So I don't bother with that


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

terrasmak said:


> Being a parent, I can't believe how many parents around me with younger kids are giving them soda. Mine are 3 and 5, I have never given them soda, Gatorade once and a while and a few sips of ice tea once and a while


I hear you on that. We don't buy sofa for the home and will occasionally let our 7 year old son buy sofa when we eat out or when we visit relatives. One thing I have noticed is that he views having sofa as a real treat and we have to guard against our approach causing him to drink even more when he isn't around us. Good thing is we try to emphasize the health aspect and it seems that over time even when he has a chance to "go crazy" he gets tired of it after glass.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

So now you are upset because someone commented on your post in an open forum?


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

primoz said:


> And why not? Making fun of roadies, making fun of pretty much everything what you don't like is fine, but no we should never make fun of fat people? Well bad luck, it is just as fine to make fun of fat people, as it's fine to make fun of roadies, or those of us who use Strava
> F***it I'm never politically correct and I never will be, no matter what. So I don't bother with that


LOL, I got a kick out of that.

I didn't read the whole thread, but I didn't see the OP do any fat shaming on the original post anyway. He just pointed out that for most of us, the biggest potential weight reduction is on our bodies, not the bike. Not news to me, but it does seem to get forgotten around here sometimes.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

I heard someone call into a radio talk show and talked a length about her gastro intestinal bypass operation. The host gave her a lot of time because what she had to say was very interesting. She said DO NOT THINK that bypass surgery is ever going to help you. You need to entirely change your life. You are NEVER going to go back to your favorite restaurant, you are NEVER EVER going to be able to even try a taste of your favorite food. She said your body is designed to make you fat, that is the job of your body. She said unless you change your diet and change your life style, you will become fat again very soon.

I have given up anything deep fried, I try very hard to watch not only what I eat, but how much I eat. I exercise as often as I possibly can with two jobs. I lost 25 lbs, and I regain ten to fifteen pounds every winter. I am only down fifteen pounds right now, usually I am down the full twenty five by the end of summer. If you stop eating, your body holds the fat, since you are hungry it thinks it better store up the fat, you may need it. The only conceivable way I can think of to lose weight is to eat salad two times a day, which I think would probably kill me to try that and go to work, and to join a gym and work out every night of my life. I only know of one person in my life who has ever lost weight, he went on some protein or carb only diet, he almost died. He is as skinny as a rail and is in and out of the hospital several times a year. I thought the topic on encouraging fat people on the trail(the topic seems to have disappeared)is funny because I have never seen anyone lose weight by exercising. Diet is the only way and I have never seen that work for anyone.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

BCTJ said:


> Yeah, that might be an option. Today, I'm just trying to drink all water - thanks to this thread.
> 
> You know another thing I wonder about is the onset of Type II diabetes. However, if that is caused by soda, it may be too late to reverse the damage done since I have been a heavy soda drinker for nearly 30 years!!! I really don't want to have to stick my finger every day to check my insulin levels.
> 
> I wonder if biking and losing weight can reverse the effects of Type II diabetes. I'm relying on biking as my magic bullet for so many medical issues - cancer, heart attack, depression. :thumbsup:


 Quit soda 2 years ago. Down 20 lbs. Now just 5 lbs over what I weighed during Regans' first term. That was a long time ago. 110/70 or so for bp. Just bike more, cut back on soda, then get rid of it. I too have some with a bourbon and coke. Just take the first step. Need caffeine? Try coffee.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

misterbill said:


> I heard someone call into a radio talk show and talked a length about her gastro intestinal bypass operation. The host gave her a lot of time because what she had to say was very interesting. She said DO NOT THINK that bypass surgery is ever going to help you. You need to entirely change your life. You are NEVER going to go back to your favorite restaurant, you are NEVER EVER going to be able to even try a taste of your favorite food. She said your body is designed to make you fat, that is the job of your body. She said unless you change your diet and change your life style, you will become fat again very soon.
> 
> I have given up anything deep fried, I try very hard to watch not only what I eat, but how much I eat. I exercise as often as I possibly can with two jobs. I lost 25 lbs, and I regain ten to fifteen pounds every winter. I am only down fifteen pounds right now, usually I am down the full twenty five by the end of summer. If you stop eating, your body holds the fat, since you are hungry it thinks it better store up the fat, you may need it. The only conceivable way I can think of to lose weight is to eat salad two times a day, which I think would probably kill me to try that and go to work, and to join a gym and work out every night of my life. I only know of one person in my life who has ever lost weight, he went on some protein or carb only diet, he almost died. He is as skinny as a rail and is in and out of the hospital several times a year. I thought the topic on encouraging fat people on the trail(the topic seems to have disappeared)is funny because I have never seen anyone lose weight by exercising. Diet is the only way and I have never seen that work for anyone.


 What? Did you read your own post? Yikes. Diet and exercise combined works. Ask a professional. Calories in. Calories burned. Less in than used. Very simple. No one loses weight by exercising or dieting? Wow. See a sports professional/ food counselor/dietitian/nutritionist. Start there. Ever hear of super foods, leafy green veggies, lean proteins and whole grains? Only one person you know has ever lost weight and nobody does by exercising? Wow .Dude. You need to get out more. I think 100% of everyone alive would disagree with you. Read some books about the subject, I think you might be surprised.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

misterbill said:


> I heard someone call into a radio talk show and talked a length about her gastro intestinal bypass operation. The host gave her a lot of time because what she had to say was very interesting. She said DO NOT THINK that bypass surgery is ever going to help you. You need to entirely change your life. You are NEVER going to go back to your favorite restaurant, you are NEVER EVER going to be able to even try a taste of your favorite food. She said your body is designed to make you fat, that is the job of your body. She said unless you change your diet and change your life style, you will become fat again very soon.
> 
> I have given up anything deep fried, I try very hard to watch not only what I eat, but how much I eat. I exercise as often as I possibly can with two jobs. I lost 25 lbs, and I regain ten to fifteen pounds every winter. I am only down fifteen pounds right now, usually I am down the full twenty five by the end of summer. If you stop eating, your body holds the fat, since you are hungry it thinks it better store up the fat, you may need it. The only conceivable way I can think of to lose weight is to eat salad two times a day, which I think would probably kill me to try that and go to work, and to join a gym and work out every night of my life. I only know of one person in my life who has ever lost weight, he went on some protein or carb only diet, he almost died. He is as skinny as a rail and is in and out of the hospital several times a year. I thought the topic on encouraging fat people on the trail(the topic seems to have disappeared)is funny because I have never seen anyone lose weight by exercising. Diet is the only way and I have never seen that work for anyone.


There are nuggets of sanity here, but honestly, most of this is myth and misinformation.

Yes, it is the body's job to 'get fat', but it's not a conspiracy against you, it's just when calories in exceed calories out, it gets stored. pretty simple. It would be very unwise from a evolutionary survival standpoint to 'pass' calories out unused. True, the habits that made someone need gastric bypass will lead to return of the weight unless they adopt better habits befitting the new body and weight, and food processing method.

Losing weight isn't hard. I did it about 5 years ago. I was in the military and worked like a rented mule all day, lifted weights at night. I weighed 180 and benched 260. Squatted 350. Then I left the Army after 8 years for grad school. In 2 years I stopped lifting and working, but not eating. I weighed just a tick over 200, and benched about 180. 
I started using MyFitnessPal to track calories for better food choices and smaller portions. I didn't quit anything, including pizza and beer. I just ate 2 slices, not 5. I drank 1 beer not 3. I by no means limited myself to as you put it "two salads a day". 
I started to run and cycle a little. I lifted a little too. I ended up running A LOT (a few marathons and one 60k), but because I was tracking my calories in and out, I replaced about 80% of the calories burned to avoid malnutrition. so, If I ran 10 miles, and burned 900 calories, I ate back about 700-750, post run, or planned for a bigger dinner.
I lost just 60 lbs over about 10 months. From 205 to 143.

It's been 3 years since I logged a single food, I still eat sensibly, and run and bike. I weighed 147 about 4 days ago.

Honestly, the last line in your whole post is about the most truthful thing you said. You can't out exercise a bad diet. On the other hand, the vast majority of people have zero concept of the calories in food, and terribly misjudge what a 'balanced diet' truly is, or how many calories they need and how many they eat.

It absolutely without question is "Calories in/Calories out" but you have to accurately and honestly determine what that is if you want to lose weight. for some it's more intuitive than it is for others.


----------



## BeDrinkable (Sep 22, 2008)

ARandomBiker said:


> Yes, it is the body's job to 'get fat', but it's not a conspiracy against you, it's just when calories in exceed calories out, it gets stored. pretty simple.
> 
> ...
> 
> It absolutely without question is "Calories in/Calories out" but you have to accurately and honestly determine what that is if you want to lose weight. for some it's more intuitive than it is for others.


Actually, your body can conspire against you. The simple in/out calculation can change (will change) over time. It can get surprisingly complicated, involving not-well-understood aspects like hormone balance and microbiomes, not to mention factors we're not yet aware of.

Long term extreme weight-loss: http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/02/health/biggest-loser-weight-loss.html

What your gut flora may have to do with it: Weight loss: Is the secret in your bacteria? - BBC News


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

Harold said:


> Who gives a ****? Fat shaming is never okay.


the less we talk about weight (with respect), the more we will make obese people in denial... I used to be 60 pounds heavier before I started riding bikes... I wish I wasnt in denial for like 15 years.. .I want those 15 fat years of my life back... its not shaming if someone points out you are too heavy and here is some advice to change that.

but even giving advice is huge no no with our over sensitive society..

ive even been scolded for complimenting someone for losing weight !!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

ARandomBiker said:


> There are nuggets of sanity here, but honestly, most of this is myth and misinformation.
> 
> Yes, it is the body's job to 'get fat', but it's not a conspiracy against you, it's just when calories in exceed calories out, it gets stored. pretty simple. It would be very unwise from a evolutionary survival standpoint to 'pass' calories out unused. True, the habits that made someone need gastric bypass will lead to return of the weight unless they adopt better habits befitting the new body and weight, and food processing method.
> 
> ...


yep...the whole "balance" thing you are referencing is what people don't get. Denying your self food on some supposed "diet" just leads to binge eating at some point.

When I got diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes, I read through reams of paperwork with number and studies and graphs and charts...and for me, it just came down to balance your diet, exercise to keep your sugar inline and to keep the calories coming in going out...

so much of it is about BALANCE. I have many friends who are total gym rats...and they complain about not being able to lose weight. I look at what they are doing: power lifting/arms/chest et...no cardio, no flexibility, no isometrics...it all has to be balanced.

AND, having 0% body fat...or even 10% body fat is NOT NATURAL! The body needs fat to run....once again...a certain BALANCE.

Since being diagnosed, I have not stopped eating pizza, burgers etc...I just - like mentioned above - eat less. My A1C is now below the mark for having diabetes....I technically "don't" have it...but you always do. You just have to be smart.

BALANCE is the secret to life


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

ARandomBiker said:


> Losing weight isn't hard. I did it about 5 years ago. I was in the military


I say this kindly(it may not sound it) I was in the military 45 years ago therein is my and many others problem with weight loss. Carbs in carbs out might work when you are 23, but it ain't workin now.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

RajunCajun44 said:


> the less we talk about weight (with respect), the more we will make obese people in denial... I used to be 60 pounds heavier before I started riding bikes... I wish I wasnt in denial for like 15 years.. .I want those 15 fat years of my life back... its not shaming if someone points out you are too heavy and here is some advice to change that.
> 
> but even giving advice is huge no no with our over sensitive society..
> 
> ive even been scolded for complimenting someone for losing weight !!


That's too bad you were reprimanded for complimenting someone. It's hip to be offended and being a thin-skinned individual these days. Did they revert to their 'safe space' after you assaulted them with your words?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

misterbill said:


> I say this kindly(it may not sound it) I was in the military 45 years ago therein is my and many others problem with weight loss. Carbs in carbs out might work when you are 23, but it ain't workin now.


It does work. If it doesn't then you're not calculating it correctly. And I'm not being facetious or wise. Bruce Brown can chime in.


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

misterbill said:


> I say this kindly(it may not sound it) I was in the military 45 years ago therein is my and many others problem with weight loss. Carbs in carbs out might work when you are 23, but it ain't workin now.


agree... i like Randoms post, but losing weight is not easy... at all.. it takes a lot of determination and fight... when I first started to lose weight it took 4 months to lose 5 lbs... but that was likely replacing muscle for fat and as soon as the 4 months were over, I started to lose weight fast... but those first 4 months were very demoralizing..


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

misterbill said:


> I say this kindly(it may not sound it) I was in the military 45 years ago therein is my and many others problem with weight loss. Carbs in carbs out might work when you are 23, but it ain't workin now.


49 next month and it's working fine for me. 
Ride more, eat less. Or ride a LOT more and eat the same.


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

JACKL said:


> LOL, I got a kick out of that.
> 
> I didn't read the whole thread, but I didn't see the OP do any fat shaming on the original post anyway. He just pointed out that for most of us, the biggest potential weight reduction is on our bodies, not the bike. Not news to me, but it does seem to get forgotten around here sometimes.


No worries, I'm completely on OPs side. No matter what anyone says, getting 10 or 20kg off your body has way more benefit (bike vise as well as health vise) then 3kg off your bike (not to mention getting 3kg off out of 10kg FS xc bike is pretty much mission impossible no matter how much money you invest).


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

primoz said:


> No worries, I'm completely on OPs side. No matter what anyone says, *getting 10 or 20kg off your body has way more benefit (bike vise as well as health vise) then 3kg off your bike* (not to mention getting 3kg off out of 10kg FS xc bike is pretty much mission impossible no matter how much money you invest).


word....


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

The problem with the OP is not so much the message but the way it is communicated. if you don't understand that then by all means please tell you wife or significant other she is fat, she needs to hear the truth.

Individuals need to take responsibility for their choices and their lives. Guess what? losing weight is even harder when you don't do that.

And to the OP, why would people obsessing over the weight of their bikes bother anyone? Oh wait, now you have some pearl of wisdom that must be shared with everyone, including me? People love that, it has been proven that people love that stuff and respond really well to it. So transparent....but I doubt you learned anything Vermont this disaster thread.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

No soda for 2 days and, let me tell you folks, these work days have just draaaaaged on. I really missed that morning sugar rush. Maybe I'm going through withdrawal symptoms already.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Jayem said:


> Same here, but man, you should see how much is shipped out to rural (native) villages in Alaska every DAY. It's mind blowing. They start their kids on soda before they are done with milk, and I'm not exaggerating.


That is so gross. I have a colleague who lives in South Carolina and her family's diet is awful. She's always posting on her FB page about how sick she and her kids are. It all makes me sad.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

noapathy said:


> Still have 'em on my Anthem. They're just made of carbon now - to make up for last week's donut run.


Hah! That's exactly what I was going to say - right down to the Anthem (but not the donuts - nice touch).


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

There's no reason one can't build a lighter bike AND work on dropping body weight at the same time. It doesn't have to be either/or. Doing both will likely make mountain biking more pleasurable.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nat said:


> There's no reason one can't build a lighter bike AND work on dropping body weight at the same time. It doesn't have to be either/or. Doing both will likely make mountain biking more pleasurable.


Let's just call this ^^ the best advice of the thread.


----------



## procos (Jan 7, 2006)

Nat said:


> There's no reason one can't build a lighter bike AND work on dropping body weight at the same time. It doesn't have to be either/or. Doing both will likely make mountain biking more pleasurable.


Agree 100%.


----------



## awai04 (Jul 29, 2004)

So this post touches home in that I've been focused on bike weight for years and recently lost body weight (a full 10 pounds) that has done more for me dynamically than the hundreds of dollars that I've spent on past bikes to lose 2 pounds each. What's the secret? I quit sodas / soft drinks and beer on a regular basis.


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

Weird. I just dropped nearly $5k into a new bike. And it actually makes me faster. It manages to climb some steep climbs I never made in 16 years with other bikes (incl my ye olde 21 lb XC racer from 92). It more easily cleans many rock gardens that tripped me up often (and one concussion last year))

and this new bike of mine .. weighs 36 lbs

and no, I did not lose much weight. though I should

because: other factors involved


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

BCTJ said:


> No soda for 2 days and, let me tell you folks, these work days have just draaaaaged on. I really missed that morning sugar rush. Maybe I'm going through withdrawal symptoms already.


Probably. But stick with it. It takes a while, but gets better slowly. Standard soda is just the worse. All calories from corn syrup with absolutely zero nutrition. I'm not a health nut, but there are some things I just won't put in my body, and that is one of them. Kicked it about 20 years ago.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

awai04 said:


> So this post touches home in that I've been focused on bike weight for years and recently lost body weight (a full 10 pounds) that has done more for me dynamically than the hundreds of dollars that I've spent on past bikes to lose 2 pounds each. What's the secret? I quit sodas / soft drinks and beer on a regular basis.


That's it right there. Diet is key; calories in/calories out is the main equation for weight loss. Of course riding helps burn calories but the trick is not to take in more than has been expended.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

BeDrinkable said:


> Actually, your body can conspire against you. The simple in/out calculation can change (will change) over time. It can get surprisingly complicated, involving not-well-understood aspects like hormone balance and microbiomes, not to mention factors we're not yet aware of.
> 
> Long term extreme weight-loss: After ?The Biggest Loser,? Their Bodies Fought to Regain Weight - The New York Times
> 
> What your gut flora may have to do with it: Weight loss: Is the secret in your bacteria? - BBC News


Of course it changes over time, no one is debating that. The less you weigh, the less metabolically active tissue you have, the less you need for calories.

What CI/CO is, is simple math. If it doesn't work, you're not doing it right.

It takes me 1500 calories per day to simply *be alive*... sleeping, breathing heart beating. not even awake. In a coma, it still takes a certain amount of calories to not die.
Everyone is a little different, based on body composition and stuff, but that's a decent starting point for most people.
It takes about 5-600 calories to walk around, watch TV, work a desk job. More for a construction worker. 
Both of these are dependent on lean mass and activity level. more active, more lean mass, more calories burned.

So, if I reliably know I burn 1500kCal to live, and another 600 being productive, that means I burned 2100 kCal in 24 hours.

If I (carefully measure and) eat only 1600 kCal each day, I have a 500 kCal deficit for that day. Well that energy has to come from somewhere, so the body pulls calories out of 'storage' to make up the balance. 
Project that out over 7 days, thats a 3500 kCal deficit. 
3500 calories = 1lb of fat lost.

Proposing anything different is proposing that your body can magically create energy out of thin air.


----------



## Scotth72 (Mar 15, 2004)

misterbill said:


> I say this kindly(it may not sound it) I was in the military 45 years ago therein is my and many others problem with weight loss. Carbs in carbs out might work when you are 23, but it ain't workin now.


It's calories in, calories out. Not carbs. I think you need to do some reading. It is IMPOSSIBLE to not lose weight if you eat less calories than your body burns during a set amount of time. Now committing to that type of lifestyle, that's a whole different story....


----------



## Scotth72 (Mar 15, 2004)

ARandomBiker said:


> Of course it changes over time, no one is debating that. The less you weigh, the less metabolically active tissue you have, the less you need for calories.
> 
> What CI/CO is, is simple math. If it doesn't work, you're not doing it right.
> 
> ...


^^^^^This!!!


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

Scotth72 said:


> It's calories in, calories out. Not carbs. I think you need to do some reading. It is IMPOSSIBLE to not lose weight if you eat less calories than your body burns during a set amount of time. Now committing to that type of lifestyle, that's a whole different story....


true, but for me foods higher in fat, protein, and fiber squash my appetite more so than purer sugars and carbs.. and it takes more energy to convert fats/protein to glycogen than say glucose..


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

ARandomBiker said:


> What CI/CO is, is simple math....
> 3500 calories = 1lb of fat lost.


1 lb of WEIGHT lost. If there isn't a lot of fat, or if the body has gone into "starvation mode", it will shed muscle instead of or in addition to fat.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

andytiedye said:


> 1 lb of WEIGHT lost. If there isn't a lot of fat, or if the body has gone into "starvation mode", it will shed muscle instead of or in addition to fat.


Eh... While technically correct, that's not what were talking about. Starvation mode only applies to people actually starving. Like shipwrecks, or PoWs. For the average overweight person, biology is way smarter and will pull energy from fat. Muscle breakdown is WAAYYY down the road. Like after the fat is gone. 
even if you were healthy, and shipwrecked with no food, you have 15-20% body fat. You'll use that until you get down to about 3-4%... in a 200 lb male, thats potentially 15% of 200lbs, or 30lbs of fat. thats 100,000 calories before there's no fat left and you start using lean mass.

If you want to talk about muscle breakdown in an acute standpoint, that's called Rhabdomyolysis, and is breakdown from metabolic damage, not catabolism for energy.


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

^^^I am in a similar situation. I ride a 36 pound bike that gobbles terrain like nobody's business. I have logged in over 110,000 vertical feet of climbing so far this riding season on that bike. I am faster now than I was 19 years ago and I am double that age now. And the bikes I rode in the old days were considerably lighter...

I think the reason this topic comes up so often is that there are people that use bike-weight as an excuse. Or they make statements like "good luck climbing with that thing." I was told by the shop at which I purchased my bike that it wouldn't climb very well because it's so heavy. I laughed that off and have enjoyed my bike ever since.

In the real world, as in, the logical world where people are not hypnotized by the magic pixie dust of marketing, the bikes that are said to "climb well" or be "suitable for all-day epics" are really only 5 or 6 pounds lighter than my bike. 

**It ain't that big of a difference.**

In fact, I've gotten on lighter bikes than mine and rode the same trails I always do and I wasn't any faster.

What made the biggest difference for me, BY FAR was losing 30+ pounds over the last two years. I won't say it was easy -- but it didn't require any money or crazy diets or anything. I just trained myself to eat less (especially desserts and carbs), and eat more proteins that sustain me through the day.

I would venture to say that most people in this forum don't really have a problem with the exercise part of the equation -- we're all mountain bikers. What clinched it for me was finally taking a look at my calorie intake as well as the types of calories I was ingesting. Once you get a handle on that -- just keep riding and enjoy how much better you'll feel {and how much faster you'll go}. My $.02


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Scotth72 said:


> It's calories in, calories out. Not carbs. I think you need to do some reading. It is IMPOSSIBLE to not lose weight if you eat less calories than your body burns during a set amount of time. Now committing to that type of lifestyle, that's a whole different story....


Yes I know, I typed in the wrong word.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Scotth72 said:


> It's calories in, calories out. Not carbs. I think you need to do some reading. It is IMPOSSIBLE to not lose weight if you eat less calories than your body burns during a set amount of time. Now committing to that type of lifestyle, that's a whole different story....


Yeah, just watch that Naked and Afraid show. That'll learn ya.


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

This is my last post on this thread, I promise. For me dropping body weight has been more beneficial than lightening my bike. Both efforts have made my climbing easier and faster and my bike handles great. Of course the more I ride the better my skills improve so that's also a factor. To all the guys who say they are faster and better climbers on their modern, heavier bikes, I am as well. But it's from lower gearing on my modern 29er than my lighter but ancient 26er. Plus suspension helps. There. I'm done. Let's go ride.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Harold said:


> Who gives a ****? Fat shaming is never okay.


You-all are a bunch of lard-asses and need to step away from the doughnuts and bacon.

Disclaimer - It's the end of the week and I'm in no mood to be serious in the least bit. Before jumping on me for the above comment, keep in mind the sarcastic (and farcical) intent of it that doesn't always come through in forum posts.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Curveball said:


> You-all are a bunch of lard-asses and need to step away from the doughnuts and bacon.
> 
> Disclaimer - It's the end of the week and I'm in no mood to be serious in the least bit. Before jumping on me for the above comment, keep in mind the sarcastic (and farcical) intent of it that doesn't always come through in forum posts.


Blasphemer, NEVER surrender your bacon!


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

tiretracks said:


> Blasphemer, NEVER surrender your bacon!


Oh yes, I went there. And give up the beer too!

Think of the children!


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

YES!!!! My buddy at work is like this! He talks s**t about my Chromag frame being heavy but I said "dude, I weigh 250 lbs..." I don't care how light my bike is... I weigh 250 lbs. It would be so much better for the weight to be lost on my frame than my bikes frame.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

cookieMonster said:


> ^^^I am in a similar situation. I ride a 36 pound bike that gobbles terrain like nobody's business. I have logged in over 110,000 vertical feet of climbing so far this riding season on that bike. I am faster now than I was 19 years ago and I am double that age now. And the bikes I rode in the old days were considerably lighter...
> 
> I think the reason this topic comes up so often is that there are people that use bike-weight as an excuse. Or they make statements like "good luck climbing with that thing." I was told by the shop at which I purchased my bike that it wouldn't climb very well because it's so heavy. I laughed that off and have enjoyed my bike ever since.
> 
> ...


Moderators, please make this post a sticky. Thank you.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Diet. That's it. Calories ingested, calories burned.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow! This my revolutionize my three years of dieting and exercise. I had my spend 8 hours in bus in a parking lot day yesterday, and I had a terrible diet. Normally I do not eat whole grain bread, it was genetically modified in the 1970's for better production, it immediately turns to sugar in your system. I try to eat gluten free ancient grain breads. I think the last time I bought a soda was in August. Chips and fries I probably cheat on once a week. But anyway-

I had a steak and egg bagel at Dunkin with hash browns 770 calories
Had a 6" turkey at subway with chips and a soda 830 calories
two slices of pizza at the school 544 calories 2144 calories

I walked 5 1/2 miles at moderate to difficult walking. According to what I just read online, that should be 550 calories, plus the calculation seems to be I normally burn 1603 just to live, so I burned 2153 in calories. They also say that I could have burned as much as 2765 if I was extremely active, or 2484 at moderately active. To my extreme surprise, I weighed 212 the day before yesterday, but after burning more calories than I ingested the next day, I weighted 216!!!!!! Wow!!!! If I keep this up I will be back to 225 in no time!!!!!


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

^^^Accept it or not, but you must burn more calories than you take in. I would ere on the side of underestimating your calorie expenditure and overestimating your intake. It is VERY EASY to go over on your calories for the day.

It sounds like you eat at restaurants a lot. I've come to the conclusion that this is not a good recipe for weight loss. I would not trust the reported calories of those foods.

What works for me is to have a few eggs for breakfast, and a Chobani yogurt or equivalent (quite a bit of protein per calorie). Try to have some pure (but lowfat) meat in your lunch. Chicken and tuna are great. Actually, I haven't found many foods that can beat tuna for high protein/low calorie ratio. Add more yogurt, and fruit. I cut down majorly on breads and other carbs. You don't need much.

Really, you just have to have a high-protein to low calorie/carb ratio. The protein keeps you full and controls your cravings.

I hear you brother. It is frustrating trying to lose weight and keep it off. I have ridden my bike hard for over 30 years. When I was younger I didn't have to worry about what I ate so much. But in my late 20s I started putting on weight. I hit 220 pounds a couple years ago during the winter and that was the final straw. I am at 188 now and will never go back...but it takes discipline and a change in lifestyle.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

My God! The Science community needs to meet you! You've consumed 2100 calories, and stored 14,000! You're *CREATING* energy! You've solved the worlds energy crisis! You are the most efficient machine ever created!

On a serious note; when you want to stop being snarky and actually seek advice, you should probably look at the food you're ingesting. Everything you listed was processed and full of sodium. I'm no food nazi, but damn dude. I bet 90% of that 4 lbs is water that's stuck because of the salt you ate. 
Dunkin donuts sausage is awful. The bagel is high in sodium.
Subway Turkey has crazy preservatives and high sodium. The bread has sodium. The dressings you put on that turkey has sodium.
OMG, don't even get me started on Chartwell's freakin' pizza.


----------



## LiquidSpin (Mar 26, 2012)

I weigh 142lbs @9.8 body percent fat (DEXA scan)

Guess what? I worry about the weight of my bike. I enjoy shaving a few grams off of my bike.

Regardless of body size or physical shape it's their money and their choice. End of discussion. Quit worrying about what other people worry about.



procos said:


> It really strikes me as strange that SOOOO many people are so caught up in the weight of their bikes. Seriously I ride with so many people who are not even close to the optimum body fat %, including myself. Unless you are in the 10% body fat range as a male then the last thing you should to be asking about is the weight of your bike. Maybe you should look in the mirror and realize why you are slower than everybody else is because you are overweight.
> 
> When discussing mountain bike builds of the same model most are within a 2-4 lb range. So if someone weighs 165 and has a body fat percent of 20% then that is 33 lbs. But someone who has a body fat percent of 10% that is 16.5 lbs. That is 16.5 lbs of fat someone could lose off their body. So maybe, just maybe people should lose weight from their own body instead of worrying how much their damn bike weighs.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Calories are calories. The body doesn't distinguish the source. 

The inherent health of those calories is a different matter (ex. vitamins, fiber, fats, carbs, protein).


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Crankout said:


> Calories are calories. The body doesn't distinguish the source.
> 
> The inherent health of those calories is a different matter (ex. vitamins, fiber, fats, carbs, protein).


Though I think that is largely true, some recent studies have indicated the source of the calories does matter.

Not All Calories Are the Same, Says Harvard Study | Smart News | Smithsonian


----------



## MudSnow (Jun 30, 2013)

A lighter bike is always easier to maneuver. But if people would stop carrying the weight of a bike or five under their skin, YOURSELVES will be easier to maneuver.


----------



## jgutz71 (May 6, 2012)

I'd rather go buy a new bike that weighs 2lbs less than try to lose 2lbs off my belly.


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

jgutz71 said:


> I'd rather go buy a new bike that weighs 2lbs less than try to lose 2lbs off my belly.


It's certainly easier way. But thing is, you can't but 50lbs lighter bike, while average bike rider could easily lose 50lbs of belly fat  Well not easily, but it's doable (and would be good for them) for most of people I'm seeing on trails.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

primoz said:


> It's certainly easier way. But thing is, you can't but 50lbs lighter bike, while average bike rider could easily lose 50lbs of belly fat  Well not easily, but it's doable (and would be good for them) for most of people I'm seeing on trails.


Not many riders with 50lbs of belly fat. Certainly isn't the "average". I'm overweight and a bigger guy to start but 50lbs would put your "average" rider in a casket. 20 lbs sure but not 50. All moot anyway because unless your bike is lead framed you aren't shedding 50 lbs off of it anyway.

Also...those people you see on the trails...They are working on the weight in many cases if not most. In progress so to speak.


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

Terranaut said:


> Not many riders with 50lbs of belly fat. Certainly isn't the "average". I'm overweight and a bigger guy to start but 50lbs would put your "average" rider in a casket. 20 lbs sure but not 50. All moot anyway because unless your bike is lead framed you aren't shedding 50 lbs off of it anyway.


Maybe 50lbs overweight is a bit too much, but it's still closer to 40-50lbs then 20lbs. I honestly doubt population in US is slimmer then in Europe (where I ride), and majority of guys on bikes around here are far from normal weight (it looks much worse then for example guys I meet when I go running and xc skiing). It could be I'm wrong, but I don't really think I'm that far off. Especially when you look at for example 20 years old standards of overweight. Nowadays I'm sure 100kg at 180cm is perfectly fine weight :lol:
Last part... that's exactly what I meant... there's simply no way to shed away 50lbs of the bike... especially as, at least in my case, my FS xc bike is under 22lbs, so I would need to go into minus (no worries, about me... at 181cm I'm under 75kg and 8% body fat )


Terranaut said:


> They are working on the weight in many cases if not most. In progress so to speak.


They certainly are working on their weight.... just most of them the opposite way they you meant :lol:


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

primoz said:


> Maybe 50lbs overweight is a bit too much, but it's still closer to 40-50lbs then 20lbs.:


Wildly off-base IME.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

slapheadmofo said:


> Wildly off-base IME.


Not so sure.

I see plenty of 5'10", 200lb+ people around here, riding the same trails I'm riding.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Can only comment on my own observations. 
Most riders I see are in decent shape.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

I had written a big reply on what people should weigh at what height. Blah Blah Blah.
The I hit delete. I will leave at this... Not everyone who rides is a shoulderless skinny armed, cyclist bodied rider. Some people are more muscular in other parts of the body beyond the legs. The scale does not tell all and making fun of a heavier person on a bike is like making fun of a homeless person at a job fair.


----------



## Derek200 (Jun 16, 2015)

Agree. I'm 5'10.5. (Had to claim that half inch. I have weighed as much as 198 at around 20% body fat. So. I don't know how much you would say is extra fat. But total fat was about 40 lbs. 

But I was lifting a lot and trying to gain muscle as much as possible. So. Height and weight don't mean much. But. Fat is typically easy to spot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm 5'10.5" too and BMI has never been my friend. Sure I could lose about 20 currently, I can agree to that. At one point, albeit a number of years ago, I was less than 10% percent body fat as determined by a trainer at the Y pinching my underarms, stomach area, legs, etc to calculate the percentage. The BMI told me I was morbidly obese...


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Le Duke said:


> Not so sure.
> 
> I see plenty of 5'10", 200lb+ people around here, riding the same trails I'm riding.


That would be me...


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

procos said:


> So maybe, just maybe people should lose weight from their own body instead of worrying how much their damn bike weighs.


I'm 198cm and 85kg, does that mean I get to go nuts on the carbon widgets guilt free?

I'm certainly not going to be losing much off myself without stopping eating entirely...


----------



## Once_Upon_A_Time (Aug 13, 2004)

It's none of you business really. For most, mountain biking is a hobby. With that, the rider has free reign on what he wants, needs and gets. what ever floats your boat.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

I weigh about 250... all I am worried about is strength of the bike.....I really need to ride more than I do now .....trying to watch my diet as well to try to shed some pounds


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

procos said:


> It really strikes me as strange that SOOOO many people are so caught up in the weight of their bikes. Seriously I ride with so many people who are not even close to the optimum body fat %, including myself. Unless you are in the 10% body fat range as a male then the last thing you should to be asking about is the weight of your bike. Maybe you should look in the mirror and realize why you are slower than everybody else is because you are overweight.
> 
> When discussing mountain bike builds of the same model most are within a 2-4 lb range. So if someone weighs 165 and has a body fat percent of 20% then that is 33 lbs. But someone who has a body fat percent of 10% that is 16.5 lbs. That is 16.5 lbs of fat someone could lose off their body. So maybe, just maybe people should lose weight from their own body instead of worrying how much their damn bike weighs.


You ever ridden a light bike? Give any rider a 30lb bike, then let them ride a similar bike that weighs 20lbs. I've never met someone who preferred a heavy bike, if all other things were equal.

Weight off your ass is in no way comparable to weight off of the bike.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

I want light wheels, the rest isn't really that important.

My fatbike is lighter than my TI trailbike..


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

primoz said:


> It's certainly easier way. But thing is, you can't but 50lbs lighter bike, while average bike rider could easily lose 50lbs of belly fat  Well not easily, but it's doable (and would be good for them) for most of people I'm seeing on trails.


If I lost 50 _more_ pounds I'm pretty sure I'd die.

When I got serious about losing weight (I dropped 40# over the course of about a year) I had to stop drinking alcohol of any sort. In addition to the needless calories, alcohol's disinhibiting effect made me grab that extra helping or that dessert that I didn't really need. I also cut down on eating out so much.

I did more running than biking that year too. Running seems to suppress my appetite whereas after a good mountain bike ride I feel like celebrating with food and drink. It could just be learned behavior.

I see what you're saying though about the average body weight of mountain bikers. It's easy to be a fat cyclist (the bike transports your weight) but it's almost impossible to be a fat runner for very long -- if you stick with running you either lose weight or you get injured trying then quit.


----------



## MichiganFan (Sep 30, 2014)

Best of both worlds.


----------



## TOPFLiTE1994 (Oct 16, 2016)

My bike weighs more than I do


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

OneBadWagon said:


> You ever ridden a light bike? Give any rider a 30lb bike, then let them ride a similar bike that weighs 20lbs. I've never met someone who preferred a heavy bike, if all other things were equal.
> 
> Weight off your ass is in no way comparable to weight off of the bike.


You are trying too hard not to get the point  It was stated several times already, that 1lbs off bike (especially if it's off the rotated weight) shows more then 1lbs off body. But main point, which you obviously try to miss pretty hard is, that you can get rid of 10lbs off the bike (if your current bike is super heavy), but there's no way, you can lose 20+ lbs off bike, while most of people could easily do with getting rid of 20lbs of fat.
And to make it easier to understand... put 20lbs backpack on and go for ride... you will see it shows more once you get rid of that backpack then 10lbs off bike would show... and getting 10lbs off bike would be in most cases quite challenging and expensive thing to do if possible at all.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Fix the Spade said:


> I'm 198cm and 85kg, does that mean I get to go nuts on the carbon widgets guilt free?
> 
> I'm certainly not going to be losing much off myself without stopping eating entirely...


oof..damn metric system. Are those high or low numbers?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Vegard said:


> I want light wheels, the rest isn't really that important.
> 
> My fatbike is lighter than my TI trailbike..


Borealis?


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

I just dropped off my rear wheel to get the (alloy) rim replaced. I'd cracked it while riding at 22psi down some nasty rocky sections. My bad, I now know to never go below 25psi in the rear. When I bought the bike I'd chosen to buy the upper level model just to get a lighter (and weaker?) wheelset cause I like running light wheels and tires; I can feel it and I like the difference it makes. 
I'm only slightly off topic with this, for many of us there is major reward for keeping a pound or more off the wheels. It helps even when I'm carrying a heavy backpack. I think it helps me more during the times I'm out of shape. When I'm weaker I really appreciate everything that makes the climbs easier.


----------



## rayray2316 (Mar 19, 2008)

Bro Donuts and Bacon are two food groups


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I lost 3 kilo's Sunday/Monday between the hours of 6.30pm - 6.30am... 

Dam diarrhea (stomach virus, wife suspects), had me hopping out of bed every hour or two to drop some extra gm's o_0

Gotta race on Sunday ^^ Wonder if I'll notice the difference?

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

targnik said:


> I lost 3 kilo's Sunday/Monday between the hours of 6.30pm - 6.30am...
> 
> Dam diarrhea (stomach virus, wife suspects), had me hopping out of bed every hour or two to drop some extra gm's o_0
> 
> ...


I had the same situation same time frame.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

To bastardize an old quote from Sophie Tucker:

"I've been thin and I've been fat. Thin is better."

I have been, at various times, nearly 50 pounds heavier than when I used to road race in my 20's. I'm now in my mid-50's, and it is a real struggle to lose weight off my fat ass. I feel stronger than I ever have, in fact, I can easily lift things that I couldn't in my 20's, but damn is it painful on a long climb. It also makes it much tougher to get the suspension settings to work to my satisfaction. I doubt I could ever make it back to my 20's weight, but I'd like to get to within 20 pounds of it anyway. I'm working on it. Meanwhile, yes, I am fat. No two ways about it. 

I love it when people get all butt hurt about being called fat. The US is a bunch of porkers. Go watch a documentary or some news footage of a beach before the mid-80's. Nearly everyone was noticeably thinner. As a society we have changed the way we eat, what we eat, how we eat, where we eat, and on top of that, on average, we exercise less. There is no secret sauce. If I ate like my dad, who was the same height and general build as I am, I would weigh the same. I eat more, I eat higher calorie foods, I drink more beer, and I have a desk job rather than doing manual labor.


----------



## Danimal (Nov 18, 2004)

Cool, so this thread came back.


----------



## Br80 (Sep 10, 2013)

LOL...

I can pay to make my bike lighter...I cant pay to lose some of my fat ass!

Ironically, it would save me money to lose weight as I would be purchasing less food...but maybe healthier, more expensive food...so maybe not. 

Losing weight is no fun, but seeing as how I could stand to lose about twice what my bike weighs it does make for an interesting thought...

I will think about it later over a meat and cheese plate and a couple of IPAs


----------



## EABiker (Jun 24, 2004)

I could lose weight by not drinking beer, so I bought a lighter bike instead.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

EABiker said:


> I could lose weight by not drinking beer, so I bought a lighter bike instead.


I can drink more beer by riding my bike more.

Win/win


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

I can ride my old hardtail
or spend $10k on a new FS that light.

Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Danimal said:


> Cool, so this thread came back.


Apparently the Fat Lady ain't done riding or singing...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

honkinunit said:


> To bastardize an old quote from Sophie Tucker:
> 
> "I've been thin and I've been fat. Thin is better."
> 
> ...


Look, I like the way you write and think--direct--HONEST--like me!! I have about 4,000 openings right now and I can use someone with you chutzpah!! Send your resume to my son-in-law!!

Sincerely,

President Elect!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

At least for most of the people coming into my store, the main reason they want a light bike is for carrying it up stairs or even just lifting it to put on a rack on the vehicle. So the lighter, the better, no matter their own weight.

And although the performance benefits of a light bike when the rider is overweight may not be very significant, why do you care?


----------



## procos (Jan 7, 2006)

Jwiffle said:


> At least for most of the people coming into my store, the main reason they want a light bike is for carrying it up stairs or even just lifting it to put on a rack on the vehicle. So the lighter, the better, no matter their own weight.
> 
> And although the performance benefits of a light bike when the rider is overweight may not be very significant, why do you care?


The bigger question might be why do you care what I care about. LOL


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

is it possible to be too skinny? I say no...


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Waking Ned Devine... great movie. That and the Secret of Roan Innish make a good Irish double feature.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

I'd like to weigh less, but I like beer and pizza too much....


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Jayem said:


> Same here, but man, you should see how much is shipped out to rural (native) villages in Alaska every DAY. It's mind blowing. They start their kids on soda before they are done with milk, and I'm not exaggerating.


The backlash to the OP is a testament to our society's move to...

obesity tolerance

Obesity is largely due to a calorie addiction combined with an immobility addiction. (Most have a gross underestimation of how many calories they take in vs how much a body is suppose to move.) It is not unlike other addictions - like addiction to alcohol, nicotine, tobacco, or opiates.

Should we become more tolerant of these problems? Where does that take us?

As society has become more obesity tolerant, we've become exponentially more obese.

The morbidity and mortality, and resultant cost to society from obesity is staggering. For every one person I care for dying from alcoholism I take care of multiple dying from obesity related disease.

The amount of advertising that goes into getting people to consume calories is huge, and the amount of money big business is making off obesity (healthcare/pharmaceuticals and food industry) is staggering.

Obesity is a very costly, deadly, but treatable disease. The biggest threat to fighting it...

obesity tolerance

I'd like to add, I'm primarily talking about sever obesity. But there is creep, when folks no longer give it a second thought that they are 20# overweight - before you know it, it's ok to be 50# overweight. And, I'm not being judgmental towards any individual- not anymore than I'm judgmental toward someone addicted to nicotine or alcohol - but we should not have tolerance for a completely treatable disease. We are all weak, imperfect animals.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

To all the folks out there trying to lose weight:

There is one key thing you must do.

I have watched many different info/advertisement videos about new break through products that will help us lose weight. The funny thing is, all of them also state the one thing we all must do in order to lose weight.

That one thing is: reduce your caloric intake. 

I am a bit over weight. As I age, I find it more and more difficult to lose weight. But if I reduce my caloric intake, I drop a chunk of weight very quickly. The hard part after this is sticking to a reduced caloric intake diet.

It really doesn't matter what you eat, as long as you eat less you will lose weight. Of course, eating healthier foods are better for you and they will give your body more of what it needs.

If you add strenuous exercise to your reduce caloric intake diet, you will lose even more weight because you will burn calories. It's a double whammy on our stored fat content. 

No need to spend money on diet programs, diet pills, or diet meals. This diet program is FREE. All you need is the will power to maintain this life style.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

meh, I've been as heavy as 240 while playing football in high school, and as light at 158 while racing mountain bikes at a high level. My weight has been in the 220 range in recent years, and I'm pretty comfortable with it. I can ride anywhere I want, for as long as I want, Strava tells me I'm at the top of my age and weight class, and frequently in the top 10% of all riders in my area.....not that I really care.

As for weight on the bike...it matters, big time. The difference of slogging a heavy full suspension sled with heavy wheels/tires up a long climb is an entirely different experience than a lighter weight bike built for XC riding. No amount of body weight loss is going to make up for a 200 gram gain in the weight of your tires.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Miker J said:


> The backlash to the OP is a testament to our society's move to...
> 
> obesity tolerance


So you think we need more fat shaming than we have already?

Methinks that would be counterproductive.

Methinks also that there are not a lot of obese people on this thread. 
Probably not a lot of overweight people either, unless you redefine "overweight" to be anyone whose body fat % is not in single digits.

Clydesdales mostly seem to be looking for sturdy bikes and components that won't break all the time, not super light ones.


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

_CJ said:


> meh, I've been as heavy as 240 while playing football in high school, and as light at 158 while racing mountain bikes at a high level. My weight has been in the 220 range in recent years, and I'm pretty comfortable with it. I can ride anywhere I want, for as long as I want, Strava tells me I'm at the top of my age and weight class, and frequently in the top 10% of all riders in my area.....not that I really care.
> 
> As for weight on the bike...it matters, big time. The difference of slogging a heavy full suspension sled with heavy wheels/tires up a long climb is an entirely different experience than a lighter weight bike built for XC riding. No amount of body weight loss is going to make up for a 200 gram gain in the weight of your tires.


Do you really think a half pound of wheel weight is more significant than losing 20 pounds?

I can see wheel weight making a marginal handling difference but losing 20 pounds, for me, had made an enormous difference in how well and how much I can ride.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

IPunchCholla said:


> Do you really think a half pound of wheel weight is more significant than losing 20 pounds?
> 
> I can see wheel weight making a marginal handling difference but losing 20 pounds, for me, had made an enormous difference in how well and how much I can ride.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


A bike that rides like a pig will ride like a pig no matter the weight of the rider.

That's subjective though. Is a skinny rider with heavy wheels faster than a fat guy with lighter wheels? Maybe. Depends on the riders. I'll guarantee there are plenty of riders who are 50+ pounds lighter than me, but slower. Will the heavier rider and lighter rider both notice a difference in performance/handling from lighter weight wheels? Believe it. Wheels that are heavier or lighter are an apples and oranges comparison in the riding experience. Losing body weight isn't going to change that.

The OP's original criticism seems to be that money spent on lighter weight components is wasted if the rider carries extra body weight, and that's just patently false.


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

_CJ said:


> A bike that rides like a pig will ride like a pig no matter the weight of the rider.
> 
> That's subjective though. Is a rider who's 20 pounds lighter faster with heavier wheels? Maybe. Depends on the rider. I'll guarantee there are plenty of riders who are 50+ pounds lighter than me, but slower. Will the heavier rider and lighter rider both notice a difference in performance/handling from lighter weight wheels? Believe it. Wheels that are heavier or lighter are an apples and oranges comparison in the riding experience. Losing body weight isn't going to change that.


That's not been my experience. 300 gram lighter wheels (each) we're nice but not a game changer. Getting my strength to weight ratio up (which can be high even with a lot of body fat, but is easier to achieve by losing weight) was a game changer. When I started MTB I weighed 270. I'm 170 now and stronger and that makes rock overs, ledges, technical climbs, and sustained downhills, much easier and more fun.

I'm not against light bikes. I'm as light as I can get the bike without spending what I think is silly money. I think my rig weighs around 27 pounds. Wheels are 1600 grams for the set. But what had made me a better rider is working out at the gym building upper body, core, and leg strength while keeping my weight where it is or losing a bit. Doing that had made me difference than any piece of equipment.

I actually got heavier tires because I wanted a more robust casing. I can't tell the difference in the 150 to 200 gram increase. I'm not any slower, up or down. In fact I'm faster. Maybe the wheels roll less make for more confidence in the turns?

Anyway, you're experience is different than mine. I'll keep it in mind.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

IPunchCholla said:


> That's not been my experience. 300 gram lighter wheels (each) we're nice but not a game changer.
> I actually got heavier tires because I wanted a more robust casing. I can't tell the difference in the 150 to 200 gram increase. I'm not any slower, up or down. In fact I'm faster. Maybe the wheels roll less make for more confidence in the turns?
> 
> Anyway, you're experience is different than mine. I'll keep it in mind.
> ...


Reading this I was going to say he needs to go back to those heavier wheels, then be convinced. He clearly states the heavier tires made no difference he could notice. Not in my experience, also my riding pals have noticed what losing 200gm in a tire swap does to a bikes handling. It is especially noticeable on climbs. 
Your experience is different than mine, cool.


----------



## MASC1104 (Feb 2, 2015)

Why not....


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

climbing is gross. what about ball size? that determines alot on a rider's abilities.

beyond obvious reasons with terrain, one should always consider riding style when considering hoops.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

How can anything be equal if you have 2 bikes who's weight varies by over 33%? ut: If that were even possible the cost would be astronomical and it would more be a case of the lighter bike having on better components which perform better making for a nicer ride compared to the $hit parts on the heavier bike, more than the bike weight.



OneBadWagon said:


> You ever ridden a light bike? Give any rider a 30lb bike, then let them ride a similar bike that weighs 20lbs. I've never met someone who preferred a heavy bike, if all other things were equal.


Here you absolutely, 100% correct, no comparison what so ever, not in the least, loosing a couple pounds off a bike compared to loosing 30-50lbs off the body, definitely not even close to the same, that much weight off the body trumps bike weight loss any day, just ask some guys I ride with who lost between said 30-50lbs in their first year of riding. Me, personally, I have no clue what it's like to be overweight, closest I have experience wise is taking my 30lb pup in a back pack on y bike and from that knowledge I know I never want to be that much overweight 


OneBadWagon said:


> Weight off your ass is in no way comparable to weight off of the bike.


Sadly I have to 100% agree with you on this, society is so accustomed to seeing overweight people now they call people who are a good weight for their height skinny, but that's OK, because they're "skinny" and they shouldn't mind or be offended at being called that  :skep:



Miker J said:


> The backlash to the OP is a testament to our society's move to...
> 
> obesity tolerance


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Losing weight made me faster _when I was overweight_. It doesn't help now, I lose muscle instead of fat.

Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

andytiedye said:


> Losing weight made me faster _when I was overweight_. It doesn't help now, I lose muscle instead of fat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


Which might still make you faster.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MASC1104 (Feb 2, 2015)

I am a little concerned about bike weight, but I only "need" to do what my wife tells me to do. not what an anonymous entity on an internet forum says is needed...lol


----------



## urban_comando (Nov 12, 2014)

As with earlier, losing weight on the rotating and unsprung sections of your ride will yield very noticeable returns in rider experience. Tires being the single biggest make or break items on any riders rig.

Racing is about shedding grams and gaining watts. Pleasure riding is mostly about not breaking down, making it back home and having the ability to ride anywhere you want and extra beefy parts help ensure that happens successfully ride after ride.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm all about shedding excess weight...... Right before a ride.


----------



## Ksanman (Feb 15, 2016)

My 2 cents.

1. I read that pro xc racers sometimes have an unhealthy body fat ratio during the race season. So if you are fighting for milliseconds then being as light as possible on both the bike and body is great.

2. If you aren't racing, who cares? Get a heavy bike to work harder and lose weight or spend all your money on light stuff. It probably won't affect your times very much anyways.

On another note, I think it's great to pass xc guys on their super light bikes uphill on a slacked out beefed up Enduro rig with a full face and fly past the dh guys on a xc hard tail with Lycra. It's all about the rider.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Ksanman said:


> My 2 cents.
> 
> 1. I read that pro xc racers sometimes have an unhealthy body fat ratio during the race season. So if you are fighting for milliseconds then being as light as possible on both the bike and body is great.
> 
> ...


I think it would be soooo much fun to Troll a bunch of fat deficient XC racers with a hidden worm gear.

Sincerely,

A now obese Rosy Ruiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urban_comando (Nov 12, 2014)

cjsb said:


> I think it would be soooo much fun to Troll a bunch of fat deficient XC racers with a hidden worm gear.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> ...


Theres a fat old bugger around here with a hidden drive on a folding bike who loves to pass riders on climbs. His drive is hidden but his saddle bag battery packs and **** eating grin give away his game. Its silent though

Props to old buggers takin the piss and having a laugh and most of all for getting outdoors


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

I cannot afford these 5k-10k big dollar light bikes, and that's fine as I think my 2k bikes ride just fine, My bike's under 29 pounds and all Is good.

Dropping 4, 5 lbs off In bike weight would cost me what, $3k, really ?
I dropped 32 pounds off me and yep I got faster, a bunch faster.
Cost me a couple or 3 C notes In new pants, no biggie.

Just last summer on a super hot day I found this very very fat woman 5'6" 250 or so. Big Girl she was. She was out of water and lost.
I had plenty, got her watered up and got an energy bar In her.

Once I had her back on the two track to the trail head she said thanks and left my skinny azz behind. Out pedaled me for three miles...

I'll never underestimate a fat person again.
Ok so she was 20 years younger WuTuFu


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Every time I read the title of the OP I am outraged by the hypocrisy that some fatty could disparage the weight of an inanimate object--look in the mirror!!!

Sincerely,

Hillary's confused recount team


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MASC1104 (Feb 2, 2015)

Osco said:


> I cannot afford these 5k-10k big dollar light bikes, and that's fine as I think my 2k bikes ride just fine, My bike's under 29 pounds and all Is good.
> 
> Dropping 4, 5 lbs off In bike weight would cost me what, $3k, really ?
> I dropped 32 pounds off me and yep I got faster, a bunch faster.
> ...


Exactly the same here. I lost 60 pounds safely (250 down to 190) so naturally it helped as far as my biking. My 2007 Large (20.5 inch) Yeti 575 comes in under 29 lbs as well (with minimal $ in upgrades). Sure, I would notice a difference today with a nice new 24lb lb FS bike with all the newer tech of the suspension, components, etc. But those gains arent worth that much $$$ to me. "To me" being the key phrase. And yes, I have ridden friends' current bikes. I am fine with what I have (even with my Yeti's "obsolete" 68 degee HTA).


----------



## AMac4108 (Oct 8, 2008)

MASC1104 said:


> Exactly the same here. I lost 60 pounds safely (250 down to 190) so naturally it helped as far as my biking. My 2007 Large (20.5 inch) Yeti 575 comes in under 29 lbs as well (with minimal $ in upgrades). Sure, I would notice a difference today with a nice new 24lb lb FS bike with all the newer tech of the suspension, components, etc. But those gains arent worth that much $$$ to me. "To me" being the key phrase. And yes, I have ridden friends' current bikes. I am fine with what I have (even with my Yeti's obsolete" 68 degee HTA).


Obviously there are a lot of variables, but how much faster did you get from 250 to 190? I'm working on losing the same weight basically. Was at 260, down to 248 and counting.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

MASC1104 said:


>


While riding along on my bike today, drinking periodically from my water bottles that are mounted low and centered similar to where this guy strapped that weight on his bike, I got to thinking about camelback vs. waterbottle. Dude went faster with weight on the frame than he did on his back. Admittedly, his weight pack in the video was more than a camelback, but it would be an interesting test. For the downhill set, is water on your back really the best choice?

.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Just remember.....


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Don't know WTF you're talking about, my hydration pack weighs about that with my "standard" pack out, if it's a longer day, it goes up towards 20lbs+. Stock packed without water (normally 2-3 litres) or snacks it weighs 8.5lbs with all the rest of the spares etc I usually carry, riding without it makes/feels major, but I hardly ever do as I hate walking, only on very short, close to home rides.
Yes having the weight lower down on the frame is a better option, also having the weight not shift in terms of a pack is the bigger key, it's when it shifts about that it really can offset and cause you trouble.



_CJ said:


> While riding along on my bike today, drinking periodically from my water bottles that are mounted low and centered similar to where this guy strapped that weight on his bike, I got to thinking about camelback vs. waterbottle. Dude went faster with weight on the frame than he did on his back. *Admittedly, his weight pack in the video was more than a camelback,* but it would be an interesting test. For the downhill set, is water on your back really the best choice?
> 
> .


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

LyNx said:


> Don't know WTF you're talking about, my hydration pack weighs about that with my "standard" pack out, if it's a longer day, it goes up towards 20lbs+. Stock packed without water (normally 2-3 litres) or snacks it weighs 8.5lbs with all the rest of the spares etc I usually carry, riding without it makes/feels major, but I hardly ever do as I hate walking, only on very short, close to home rides.
> Yes having the weight lower down on the frame is a better option, also having the weight not shift in terms of a pack is the bigger key, it's when it shifts about that it really can offset and cause you trouble.


I know what you mean, my camelback, fully loaded with 100 oz of water, tools, pump and spare tubes weighs 21 lbs. The Swat box on Specialized frames is a novel idea as at least you can carry the minimum required for a ride . But you know what they say, it's really not necessary until you need it!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

LyNx said:


> Don't know WTF you're talking about, my hydration pack weighs about that with my "standard" pack out, if it's a longer day, it goes up towards 20lbs+.


I think _CJ might have been talking about average weight. I rarely carry more than 5 pounds myself, maybe 10 on an "epic" ride.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

I didnt read the thread. Was it calling me fat!?

I dropped 35lb quickly, without mountain biking (all road biking and running). Once I finally had a chance to get back on the mountain bike, it felt like being shot out of a rocket. 35lb is a lot of weight, and it makes a huge difference.

It was way less fun than buying expensive bike crap though.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

J.B. Weld said:


> I think _CJ might have been talking about average weight. I rarely carry more than 5 pounds myself, maybe 10 on an "epic" ride.


I'm talking about the guy in the video, and how he was faster with weight added to his frame vs. weight added to his body. Kind of like weight in a camel back vs. weight on the frame via water bottles and frame bag.

I switched from camelback to water bottles and a frame bag last year, and noticed the bike felt more stable. Some people suggested it was due to the damping effect of water in the bottles, but now we have this video essentially proving that carrying your water, tools, etc. on the bike instead of your body makes you faster.

I don't know....maybe I'm arguing against my earlier point. Maybe losing body weight has the same net effect as moving weight from your body to the frame. Imagine the net effect of losing body weight AND ditching the camelback for bottles and a frame bag. Maybe the OP is right. Did I just say that?!?! Perhaps instead of shopping for lighter weight parts or losing body weight, the easiest/best thing a fat guy can do if he wants to get faster is ditch the camelback for bottles and a frame bag?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

_CJ said:


> but now we have this video essentially proving that carrying your water, tools, etc. on the bike instead of your body makes you faster.


proof? i never draw firm conclusions about anything bike related based on a singular data point/test/comparison. if that was one guy on one trail on one day then it's not enough information.

do it again on a different trail with the same guy and the same bike and you may get different results. I've proven that to myself more than once. change the bike, change the tires, change the weather, any one of a thousand variables can change the outcome of a test like that.

that's kind of like setting a PR on tuesday and concluding that your fastest on tuesdays.


----------



## MASC1104 (Feb 2, 2015)

AMac4108 said:


> Obviously there are a lot of variables, but how much faster did you get from 250 to 190? I'm working on losing the same weight basically. Was at 260, down to 248 and counting.


I really couldnt tell you how much faster. I am not into lap times, PRs, or how fast i am. I just like to ride. Most noticable to me was in my climbing, but all that was a combination of weight loss, increased cardio and strength.

Good luck with the continued weight loss!


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

I used to be a weight weenie. That was when I weighed 140 and wanted to weigh 130. Cycling is an eating disorder, at least competitive cycling is. The pros have been known to take steroids to lose weight without losing muscle. I can't afford to do that at my advanced age, too many bad side effects. Right now, I'm trying to lose weight because when I hit 200lb, my blood pressure and blood sugar gets out of whack and doctor visits involve lectures about weight, eating, blah blah blah. Nobody wants that.

Nowadays, I use my body weight as an excuse not to worry about how much my bike weighs. If I got back down to 160 or so, then I would have to start worrying about my bike weight again. Too dangerous. I'm going to go have a second breakfast.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

unterhausen said:


> I used to be a weight weenie. That was when I weighed 140 and wanted to weigh 130. Cycling is an eating disorder, at least competitive cycling is. The pros have been known to take steroids to lose weight without losing muscle. I can't afford to do that at my advanced age, too many bad side effects. Right now, I'm trying to lose weight because when I hit 200lb, my blood pressure and blood sugar gets out of whack and doctor visits involve lectures about weight, eating, blah blah blah. Nobody wants that.
> 
> Nowadays, I use my body weight as an excuse not to worry about how much my bike weighs. If I got back down to 160 or so, then I would have to start worrying about my bike weight again. Too dangerous. I'm going to go have a second breakfast.


Have your read Tyler Hamilton's book from a few years ago? He talks about the weight loss aspect; crazy and dangerous what the pros need to do to stay slim.


----------



## BykerMike (Aug 3, 2016)

As long as my bike is under 30 and I'm under 190 all is well. I'm just out there for fun anyways.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

AMac4108 said:


> Obviously there are a lot of variables, but how much faster did you get from 250 to 190? I'm working on losing the same weight basically. Was at 260, down to 248 and counting.


The thing to focus on as the weight drops with a better diet Is Technique !
Only way to drop pounds Is to eat better and as the pounds go your becoming a better rider.
Focus on your core and do Interval training, make It count, make It hurt.
Remember, Diet Is everything.
I did get faster by a bunch dropping 32 pounds But I bet If I would have hung my bike on the wall and spent all my time dropping the 32 pounds, and after that got back Into riding I would have only been marginally faster.

I'd say for me, Loosing the weight got me 20% faster.
Gaining real Cardio health AND strength while loosing the weight gave me 40% more In speed and stamina. The next 20% came from filling my skills bag up more,

And last but not least the last 20% of my gains was mental attitude. As In getting comfortable spending more time In the hurt locker. In other words learning to push myself harder.
It was the little things, simple things I was taught that made my workouts more productive for me.
Like at the end of a workout segment or ride If you can still talk you did not push hard enough~~~


----------



## xcbarny (Jun 10, 2009)

Of course he went slower, he was carrying 6.5Kg more.

I ususaly like what GMBN do, but what a crap test.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

The team manager was talking to me before a football game this fall about how much food his son eats. It was pretty incredible. I think I remember those days from when I was a muscular teenager. I was giving my diatribe about how diet and exercise do not work when you are 63. The trainer(someone educated in healthcare)turned around and said to me "yes it will work, but you need to exercise consistently." I usually extremely over exercise, and do it sporadically. The team manager told me that is wife lost ninety pounds with diet and exercise. He said that she is insane. She walks from her house in Canton to West Simsbury, usually around 25 miles a day. I am hoping to get with a consistent exercise program. My bike is set up for snow right now and I have a small trail at my house. Hoping to clean off the treadmill in the basement if I have time today.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

Harold said:


> so the OP decided that the asscrack of dawn on a Saturday morning was a great time to come into the passion forum on mtbr to do some fat shaming? you'll go far


This is as far as I got before I had to comment. Harold, OP's 100% correct. 
I lost 70 pounds over a 3 year period. Part of the weight loss was pulling out the old Marin. The other part is better management of my Type 1 diabetes. I'm way faster, climb better and overall feel a lot better. I'm not carrying around 2+ bicycles worth of xtra weight. It isn't rocket surgery.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

OlMarin said:


> This is as far as I got before I had to comment. Harold, OP's 100% correct.
> I lost 70 pounds over a 3 year period. Part of the weight loss was pulling out the old Marin. The other part is better management of my Type 1 diabetes. I'm way faster, climb better and overall feel a lot better. I'm not carrying around 2+ bicycles worth of xtra weight. It isn't rocket surgery.


There is no excuse for being an *******. There may be truth there, but that doesn't make it right.

Furthermore, OP is NOT 100% correct. Sometimes a lighter bike is just more fun than a heavier one. Sometimes not. But who am I or who are you to judge someone's motivations for riding?

Who gives a flying f*ck why someone rides what they do? All I care is that people ride, and enjoy it. If a lighter bike gets them riding more and enjoying it more, then that is awesome.

The only way body weight is relevant to bike weight is that durability of bike parts suffers under heavier or more aggressive riders. There is a sweet spot for low weight and durability that is generally somewhere the middle of the price spectrum.

Usually the people complaining about bike weight have the cheapest stuff, which also has very low durability and overall quality. I will never criticize someone with an entry level bike who wants something better. But yet that is what this thread is doing.

It is wrong.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

This thread is pointing out how your weight is at least as important as the bike's weight.
I may be a bit hypocritical as I ride a MTB with full fenders, a rack and 26X1.7 tires. Still under 30 pounds. The OP's major focus is on people way overweight trimming mere grams off their bike to make them go faster. Not gonna help much.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

As this chart shows, no matter where the weight loss comes from, it's effect can be YUGE.

View attachment 1121280


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

_CJ said:


> As this chart shows, no matter where the weight loss comes from, it's effect can be YUGE.
> 
> View attachment 1121280


Am I misreading the chart? It doesn't seem to have to do with rider or bike weight but with gravity versus air resistance?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

BCTJ said:


> Am I misreading the chart? It doesn't seem to have to do with rider or bike weight but with gravity versus air resistance?


Yes, you're misreading it.

It's showing the relative contributions of gravity, wind resistance, rolling resistance, etc. at various grades.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

I think the OP is missing out on a market niche. Make bikes that are way lighter than air will make guys like me faster.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

I like that chart but otherwise thought this thread was pure amusement about 9-10 pages ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

We all like light bikes. An experienced rider will always take weight into consideration when shopping for a new GF/Imean.... bike


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Even though an Outside Magazine article says that bike weight has no significant difference in speed, I still blame my slow speeds on my exceptionally heavy bike. If I don't, my self-esteem will take a big hit.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

OlMarin said:


> We all like light bikes. An experienced rider will always take weight into consideration


Meh...weight really isn't much of a concern for me at all, and I'm pretty experienced. I've found light weight usually ends up in less reliability.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

slapheadmofo said:


> Meh...weight really isn't much of a concern for me at all, and I'm pretty experienced. I've found light weight usually ends up in less reliability.


It very much can. But it's worth keeping weight in mind. With the full commute stuff, and being quite heavy duty, mine still weighs less than 30#. Not keeping weight in mind could have meant a bike weighing significantly more. Now that it's going on and off a bike carrier, AND I've gotten older, a few pounds can make a difference. 
It really is a balancing act.


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

slapheadmofo said:


> I've found light weight usually ends up in less reliability.


Right again! For some of us it's a simple reality. I just replaced a rear rim, when I bought the bike I paid more for light wheels. I cracked it from too low PSI and learned a lesson about how low psi to run a rear tire. For me the maxim is buy as light as I can. I love performance and will pay for as much as I can.


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

OlMarin said:


> It really is a balancing act.


I see what you did there.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

slapheadmofo said:


> Meh...weight really isn't much of a concern for me at all, and I'm pretty experienced. I've found light weight usually ends up in less reliability.


I share this viewpoint, more cost and less longevity with the more expensive lightweight parts. No thanks. I'll try to take weight off the 225lb engine.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

slapheadmofo said:


> Meh...weight really isn't much of a concern for me at all, and I'm pretty experienced. I've found light weight usually ends up in less reliability.


I am in this camp as well....except for not as experienced as slaphead most likely 

I just get on the bike and go. If it is heavy, I pedal harder, and get stronger. Granted, I have never raced...never wanted to, never will, so that might be what has shaped my world. For me, the bike has to be able to take a beating and last a long time.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

OlMarin said:


> It very much can. But it's worth keeping weight in mind. With the full commute stuff, and being quite heavy duty, mine still weighs less than 30#. Not keeping weight in mind could have meant a bike weighing significantly more..


I think my last sub-30lb bike was in 1998 or so. Found the balance that works for me ends up somewhere around 33-35 (ish) for a trail bike.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm in the clyde category at 6'2" and 205lbs, and I could stand to lose a bit of weight for sure. I quit smoking about four years ago, and I'm still carrying about 20lbs of the 40 that I gained from that. But, I'll make that trade any day. I've never focused on the weight of my bikes, hell, my road bike weighs 21lbs. Most die hard roadies would have a coronary over that alone. Both of my primary mountain bikes are 29lbs and change. Neither of them feel heavy when riding them, and, they've both held up to everything that I've put them through, and that's all I care about at the end of the day.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

BCTJ said:


> Even though an Outside Magazine article says that bike weight has no significant difference in speed, I still blame my slow speeds on my exceptionally heavy bike. If I don't, my self-esteem will take a big hit.


Outside publishes alternative facts.


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

I too think it's hilarious when guys weighing 90kg+ are basing certain purchases like which pedals or grips or any component really on the couple gram difference that there may be. I could stand to shed a few myself at 83kg, but I certainly don't care how much my pedals weigh.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

gckless said:


> I too think it's hilarious when guys weighing 90kg+ are basing certain purchases like which pedals or grips or any component really on the couple gram difference that there may be. I could stand to shed a few myself at 83kg, but I certainly don't care how much my pedals weigh.


There is the argument that pedals/crankset are the 2nd best place to shed pounds. To a certain extent this is correct as it's rotating weight. You can guess the 1st choice.
But as stated, going too light has it's consequences.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I keep thinking about this thread for some reason. In racing, I always end up dead last. I always thought it was because I had a heavy bike. My Diamondback Recoil 29 tips the scales at about 36 pounds, which I think it quite heavy for a mountain bike. However, at 6"0 and 230 pounds, I tip the scales as obese, according to the body mass index. So, it really doesn't make sense to shop around for a new bike until I reach optimal weight - which, the body mass index says is 180 pounds. That means, I should lose 50 pounds before I buy a new bike. How do I lose 50 pounds though? I wonder where all of that weight is located? Maybe its my daily soda habit that's killing me.


----------



## AMac4108 (Oct 8, 2008)

BCTJ said:


> I keep thinking about this thread for some reason. In racing, I always end up dead last. I always thought it was because I had a heavy bike. My Diamondback Recoil 29 tips the scales at about 36 pounds, which I think it quite heavy for a mountain bike. However, at 6"0 and 230 pounds, I tip the scales as obese, according to the body mass index. So, it really doesn't make sense to shop around for a new bike until I reach optimal weight - which, the body mass index says is 180 pounds. That means, I should lose 50 pounds before I buy a new bike. How do I lose 50 pounds though? I wonder where all of that weight is located? Maybe its my daily soda habit that's killing me.


I've weighed 260 for the last 3 riding seasons. I'm the slow guy, but by middle of the season I have my cycling fitness ramped up and can go for hours. Just very slowly, hauling all the extra baggage.

From November til now I've lost 36 pounds and went on my first ride of the year. I did not maintain my level of fitness through the winter, just lost the weight. I find I'm beating all my PRs from the end of last season. There's an hour long segment I have shaved 12 minutes off of. I can tell my legs don't have much endurance, but the difference in weight is HUGE.

Also, to answer your question on how to lose the weight. I've been living the Keto lifestyle and the weight has just melted away. I've never had such an easy time losing weight.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

AMac4108 said:


> I've weighed 260 for the last 3 riding seasons. I'm the slow guy, but by middle of the season I have my cycling fitness ramped up and can go for hours. Just very slowly, hauling all the extra baggage.
> 
> From November til now I've lost 36 pounds and went on my first ride of the year. I did not maintain my level of fitness through the winter, just lost the weight. I find I'm beating all my PRs from the end of last season. There's an hour long segment I have shaved 12 minutes off of. I can tell my legs don't have much endurance, but the difference in weight is HUGE.
> 
> ...


Instead of buying a new frame, I should spend my money on Jenny Craig or Nutrisystem.


----------



## AMac4108 (Oct 8, 2008)

BCTJ said:


> Instead of buying a new frame, I should spend my money on Jenny Craig or Nutrisystem.


Curves 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Just get a 20 pound carbon race machine for $10k and enjoy the video below:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Dang I've been trying to get fat to really pick up speed on those downhill sections. Have I been wasting my time? Kinda worried now.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

NDD said:


> Dang I've been trying to get fat to really pick up speed on those downhill sections. Have I been wasting my time? Kinda worried now.


No. As you approach equilibrium with gravity and air resistance, your increased mass will help you overcome wind resistance. While skinny riders are forced to pedal to keep up, you can coast and enjoy a treat from your jersey pocket.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

JACKL said:


> No. As you approach equilibrium with gravity and air resistance, your increased mass will help you overcome wind resistance. While skinny riders are forced to pedal to keep up, you can coast and enjoy a treat from your jersey pocket.


Or maybe one of those donuts on my bar ends!


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

A few years back, I got serious and took myself from 268# down to mid the 190's. It made a tremendous difference in my cycling abilities on road and off. On the road, I didn't descend as fast but everything else improved.
Last year, I loaded up my Karate Monkey and rode part of the Tour Divide Route. Loaded up, it came out around 60#. If I can shave 10 to 15 pounds off of that, it is worth it.
For myself, I am hitting the scales reliably at under 185#. So I am in the less than 10% group now and can focus on being a weight weenie.
There ARE some times where focusing on bike weight is important.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

NDD said:


> Or maybe one of those donuts on my bar ends!


The trick is to hang them from tree branches along the trail at the top of each hill so that you can grab them for the descents but not have to carry them up.

I'm going to use my flyweight as my excuse for being so slow going downhill.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Why do bike shops have a bike scale hanging from the ceiling, but no Doctor scale on the floor? Because nobody would buy a bike if you call them fat? Same deal with fast food restaurants having no clocks on the wall. I love this thread. Unfortunately for me, I need to drop 10 pounds, because somebody shrunk all of my pants again.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

chazpat said:


> The trick is to hang them from tree branches along the trail at the top of each hill so that you can grab them for the descents but not have to carry them up.
> 
> I'm going to use my flyweight as my excuse for being so slow going downhill.


There are no excuses to not get fat. I'm up to 160 lbs, which is the most I've ever weighed. How high can I go? Only one way to find out! I always tell my fiancee that once were married I can get as fat as I want. This whole biking downhill thing just gives me more motivation.

In response to hoolie, I was at my LBS one time and my buddy who works there was trying so hard to not tell this woman that her wheels were going to need more attention than usual because of the extra stress put on by her weight. Finally she just said "I get it, it's because I'm a big girl!". So nobody wants to be called fat, but you can wait for them to call themselves fat.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

NDD said:


> I always tell my fiancee that once were married I can get as fat as I want. .


Actually, I think that is part of their plan, fatten you up so that no other woman will want you! And then it allows them to fatten up as well.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Last few months I have put on 10 pounds that I have no idea where it is.


----------



## mschafer (Jun 21, 2015)

But then there's also the point of handling the bike once done. Loading in car or repair stand. That's where the low weight shines to me. 
Otherwise it's a training device, that should be fun, made to shed my stored energy at an expedited pace. 
My well spect carbon fatty is around 30lbs, (4.8JJ, 1x11, dropper, bluto) and get me a great workout while bouncing through the woods and over the beach. And I can easily load it in my car and hoist around without aggravating my back further (doing PT for that, thank you).


----------

